# Poor Responder....part 28



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home girlies 

Happy chatting 

Love, luck & sticky vibes

   

Natasha xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Oooo...new thread already!!  

Sarah - I hope everything is OK


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

emmachoc said:


> Oooo...new thread already!!
> 
> Sarah - I hope everything is OK


That's cos you girls can natter for England !! 

Actually, just to mention, if you ladies could avoid 1 word or 1 smiley posts that would be good as to be honest, these can be taken as "spamming" 

Thank you 

N xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Natasha

Sammie- that's really good news


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sammie thats fab news!!  xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

No word from Sarah yet? I keep checking...

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

No, hope everything has gone ok....


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yea I keep checking too hope shes OK xxxx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Still no news from Sarah ?  

Well done Sam on getting your little egg +   together.  Good luck with the ET  

Pin x


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Been feeling pretty low today, AF started yesterday, DH went to russia (for work) and our team leader announced her pregnancy

One of my work colleagues bought me a huge bar of galaxy this morning, there is only a bit left now after I have been eating it all morning - not much good for my waistline but at this present time in moment - do I care !!!!

Hope everyone is well

Sonia xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi girls

I am so sorry that I am only just posting now but I am finding it really difficult to hold it together today. I know that you were all worrying about me.

I didn't sleep all night and then got up at 5.30. I was already in tears before the test came back with its  . I was quite literally shaking and Paul had to look at the result because I couldn't. Poor Paul, he hadn't factored in the fact that the test might be negative, he has a very simplistic approach to the whole IVF business and in his head it wasn't a question of whether we'd be pregnant, just how many babies I'd be carrying.

I am devastated. In my stupid head because I'd got so far this time and everything went so well I had really convinced myself that it had worked. My body is cruel aswell, I got all the way to test date without my AF. It must be the pessaries that are stopping it. I haven't used any today as theres no point now. I will do another test tomorrow but I know that its not going to change now.

I feel so sad today. I had allowed myself to start planning things and now I'm back to square one. 

My team leader is one of my best friends (who incidentally is 20 weeks pregnant with IVF twins) and she rang me this morning and told me not to come in today. Can't even speak to anyone as I just keep crying. I'll be fine later. Going to get stuck into some housework to keep myself busy I think.

I so wanted to be the 3rd BFP this year but it just wasn't meant to be  

Thanks for all your messages of encouragement they really have helped me through the last month.

Sarah xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah- at work but wanted to say so sorry


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh Sarah    I'm so sorry to hear your news.    Looking at the positive side of things, you now know you can produce a good crop of eggs that fertilise well with DH's sperm.  People who get bfp's with their first full IVF tx are very very lucky because, as we all know, the odds are against us.  I know how much pain you are going through now as I've been there, but believe me you will feel better in time.  Just take each day as it comes and take time to grieve with DH.  Big hugs from across the waves    XXX


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Sonia -   Sorry to hear you're having a bad day too.  Chocolate is a great tonic and I use it frequently for medicinal purposes


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sarah am so sorry sending you lots of  and  am off to work now but will be thinking of you  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Sarah - I had so hoped it was your time.

You take LOADS of care of yourself, you hear? Plenty of wine and chocs.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sammiejr (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi  Sarah.

i know that i am new to this site but sending some hugs to you to  


sam x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Sarah,   ...I am so sorry, thinking of you and dh at this time....just try and get through today, but remember we are all here for you and you are not going through this on your own...take extra special care my friend...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Sarah   
So hopiing it was better news hun.    I know how devastating it can be - you had good embies and a good chance but even the best chance is not 100%. It doesn't mean it can't work for you - take some comfort that you made the best possible embies and just had some bad luck. Look after yourself now, you are allowed to feel awful for a bit and nothing we can say will help apart from the fact that we've all been there and we so want it to work for each other. Take care    wine and chocolate 
Love Nicks


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Sarah,

I am so, so sorry - I wish it was different news for you and Paul  Gutted for you 

Like the others have said, take plenty of time to lick your wounds, we are all here for you if you need us, and we know how it feels 

You will feel better in time, and soon you will hopefully manage to take comfort that you managed produce good embryos this time, so hope is not lost - take special care of yourself sweetheart 

Lots of love

Steph xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Sammie,

fantastic news about your embie - must be a fighter! go, embie, go! 

Good luck for your ET tomorrow - don't forget to have a full bladder when they do it (unless they tell you otherwise!) and I hope it goes smoothly and that you soon have your little one aboard the mothership!   

Gotta run as have acupuncture at 6 - back later xx

Love Steph xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm back!

Sorry Sammie - I missed your messages in the kerfuffle of switching threads. Great news you have an embie! We're all rooting for it - have you given it a name yet?

Hello to everyone else - what are we all doing this eve?

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Sarah - sorry...   .  Focus on the positives... you had some good embies....and not bad numbers...  

Fingers crossed for everybody else....


----------



## sammiejr (Feb 4, 2008)

yeah i have given it a name,, hoping that it is going to work , and seeing that i have 3 son's hoping that this time i will be lucky and it will be a girl, already named it Laura!!!
and i know that it seems weird but in my mind i am talking and coaxing my embie to be a fighter.
hope people don't think i am mad for doing this!!!

sam x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all just got back from work, been thinking about Sarah this afternoon 
Laura hope your counseling went OK? 
Going to do some savory pancakes for dinner hopefully back on later! Still feel lousy as coughing a lot! Oh and drugs come tomorrow start Provera tablets Thurs and Buserilin Sat (not looking forward to that!!)
Love to all especially Sarah  xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sammie I don't think your weird, is it ET tomorrow  xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I named both mine! The first was called Wilma, and the two I had on th last go were Rene and Renata...

I've just had my dinner and bath merse - going to bed in a mo. Hate early shifts - can't deal with them at all.

xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nite Mir I'm gonna try an have an early one tonight not thats its worth it as cough all bloody night!!  xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nite all, off for a bath then bed too x


----------



## sammiejr (Feb 4, 2008)

yeah ET tomorrow, was going to be at 1.30. then clinic phoned to change the time to 11.30, got a bit scared when they phoned again, thought that they had made a mistake


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Swinny 

I know words can't help, but I am so sorry for your news,  

It is even worse when you make it to day 14 - I empathise there!!! 

You had a great response, so next time you have everything to go for.... 

A big hello to everyone else, and all the new faces I haven't met before.


----------



## sammiejr (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Good luck for tom then Sammie!!  
Off to bed too nite 
xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've delayed bedtime for Ladette to Lady - can't miss that! So I'll be kacked again tomorrow no doubt, though it doesn't seem to matter how much sleep I get.

Sarah - are you out there? Hope you're guzzling some wine right now - it's so hard.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Ladies,

Just checking in

Once again Im so sorry Sarah -  ...you are in my thoughts, thinking of you and dh...xxxxx

So how is everyone then?

Merse - Im so excited for you honey....   ....Im so willing this is going to be yr time honey, all of you lovely ladies on here deserve so much after all you have been through, like Ive said before you really are special people, im going to be having a word with the big man upstairs ok..... ...no doubt your mum will be too.....take extra special care honey....when do you actually start stabbing yourself literally then.... ........dont forget a little redders for the lining.... 

Steph - Hello my dear how are you then?....yes Im going to be going on the OCP for 1 month as my cycle has gone from 33 days to 29 now..but I think it was the lap that has done this...have you booked yr flights yet?...who would you recommend then, any ideas?....hope you are well....Good luck with the bloods... 

Ems- no doubt your in yr bed.....schlaffing.....(sleeping)....wont be long till yr scan honey then you will be able to rest a bit more...take extra special care across the waves... 

Inc - How are you sweetie?...hope you are well, thinking of you..... 

Mir - How are you my lovely, how is wee Rab...Im sort of writing a book right now...dont laugh.... ...not sure whether to get a book on writing..being scottish etc... ....I know you are the clever one so any pointers honey....Im getting my bloods done for Jinemed this week.... .....you know it doesnt seem that long ago Mir we were chatting about it in July and here you are,...PG  ....and me going for a wee visit...thanks once again for all your advice honey..... ...oh and BButton isnt squishy now..so will be putting the ring back in....Watched Heartbreak kid and was 
....Its a definite watch....although can be a bit naughty...x

Nicks - Im so glad you are feeling better, take extra special care not long till maty leave.... ...you'll be putting yr feet up and taking it easy.... ...for the little princess...xxx

Beach - Hello my friend how are you?....wont be long till hols bet you are excited....you started shopping yet?.... ...just think in a few weeks youll be there...sun sea and sss...sunbathing.... 

Roozie - thinking of you too.....    

Pin - Hello honey, hope you are well and your wee girl.... 

Sonia -  

Terry -  ,...hope you are ok....x 

Buggie - Hello again,... 

SammieJnr - Welcome and Good luck for tomorrow.... ....x

Hope ive not missed anyone, you know what Im like, if i have sorry..... ,...there are so many of us now...!!!!

Well AF has come today again.... ....not sure what is going on there...I stopped for a little while after my op and now had pains and started again today,...so not sure what is going on going to have bloods done on Friday anyway just incase.....but have a real bad head so going to sign off after this...not sure if this is hormonal related but it feels like a migraine....maybe its thinking about going back to work.... 

Anyway take care my lovelies....love and luck.....One day at a time......xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Nite , Nite,......


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Sarah - sorry to hear your news  

Hope everyone else ok.

I have contacted clinic btu cons away so will get one of the others to phone me to discuss my worries.  Hope they ring tomorrow.  AF turned up this morning and have started the pill again.

cheryl


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls! xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning dear! xxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Girls

Just wanted to come on and say thank you for all of your lovely messages, they mean a lot. I know that if anybody knows how I am feeling right now its you guys  

I was really sad yesterday  but I am feeling a lot brighter today. Trying not to let it get me down and focusing on plan B. I’ve got a follow up on the 10th of March and I hope that I will then be able to try again in April, so will hopefully be cycling with Laura, Gabs and Steph.

This was just not my time to be a mum. Maybe next time.

Merse – Good luck with starting the drugs honey  

Sam – Good luck with ET today matey. I named my embryo’s Arthur & Martha and it made me feel better about it all as they had their own little identities. Sadly they didn’t want to stay with me but I’m sure little Laura will as she is a fighter. I am routing for you  Hope your 2ww isn’t too horrendous. I actually enjoyed mine up until this last weekend.

Mirra – I will be having some FSH medicine at the weekend xx

I am back at work today and trying to get myself back on an even keel. Going back to Weight Watchers and back to the gym this week to try and help me feel better about myself, piled a load of weight on and I need to get it back off again.

Love you all
Sarah xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah   glad to hear you're positive  xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Sarah, ive sent a pm.....x ...(let me know if you didnt get it as comp being naughty 

Beach - Hi honey hope you are well... 

Just  a quick hello to everyone as wireless playing up..... 

Take care my lovelies..... 

P.s hope ET  ....went ok Sammie....x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beach - Just saw yr ticker...3 weeks till hols......    ....have you started shopping yet?....Do you tan nicely then?...Egypt was really hot when we were there so I was using a high Factor a lot of the time..being scottish..we have to go from blue to pink to brown....... .........bet you can taste the cocktails already...!!!!!

Was going to ask if you recieved an acknowledgment pm from Mel for your payment and also saying that wrist band and pen were on their way, Mel asked me to pm my home address to her....if you havent recieved this then maybe something hasnt gone through.... 

anyway honey....speak to you soon......wee chance at scrab...pppplllleeeeaaassseeee.........


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sarah so pleased you are feeling better today  Been thinking about you all day! You've got loads of positives to take from this cycle  xxx
Sam hope ET went well 
Hi Beach,Mir,Gab,Laura,Nicks,Inc,Steph,Budgie and everyone else I've forgotton oh and Pin xxxx


----------



## sammiejr (Feb 4, 2008)

hi, everyone

thank you all for the good wishes for today,
ET went well, got told that embie was a grade 1 and 6 cells

keeping my fingers  cross for the 2ww.

sam x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Rooz forgot about u!! Hope all is well with you! 
Sammie great news 
xxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Good luck SAm...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just back from work and tickets have come but no accomadation information   just tried to ring and they're close at 4.30 pm


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Going back to work now 4 a bit then going straight to a friends for dinner so catch up with everyone tom!  xxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Usually the tickets come in a sort of booklet thing....is there not a booklet with the tickets...who is yr travel agent...?...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- I booked online through your holidays...will ring them tomorrow


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hopefully they have just forgot to send it.....

Did you recieve a PM from Mel then?....


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well

Sonia xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi there

Hope everyone has had a good day...

Have spoken to cons and still keen for me to try long protocol this time.  So i have got baseline scan on 20th Feb and then i start sniffing for a week before combining with stims. Feel happier now i have discussed it again.

Anyone ha any sucess from long protocol?

cheryl


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Cheryl and Sonia

Gab- not yet no...seems like nothing is going right.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

If yr payment is shown on yr bank account then something hasnt gone through...Mel Pm me the day after to thank me for my payment and then took my details...Ill get her details and PM them to you ok......sometimes it just feels like that Beach...you wait till you are in the sun....!!!!! 

Are you working tomorrow then or having a wee sherbet tonight.....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Not working tomorrow no   waiting for Alex to come and then having home made cottage pie that mum cooked and dropped off this afternoon whilst I was at work....might try and not drink as need to fit in bikini....

How are you feeling?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh yes forgot about the bikini....oooohhhh Cottage Pie sounds nice, Im ok....AF full ahead right now but Im glad to get it over and done with before going back to work...was feeling well and good to go back and now feel really tired again because of AF so its been like a double whammy this month, though Im sure Superdrug is not complaining cause Im keeping them in business..... ...

Are you all packed then?...are you taking yr DHEA with you..... .....Look out Alex......!!!!!!!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Ill Pm Mel if you like as I have all her details on my computer only take 5 mins....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- haven't even started packing yet, will prob get cases down next week and then sort out lotions and cosmetics etc first.  DHEA hasn't really done much yet....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

How much do you take and how long have you been taking it now then.....I was a nightmare when I first started to take it couldnt leave dh alone.... ....sorry to be personal but havent you noticed EWCM...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

off to have some tea chat later....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello Girlies its me!

Sorry been AWOL I have no internet at home.  

Just a quickie as I'm so shattered.  Off work tom and out tonight to see mate in a band in camden so need to get my skate on.

Counselling was ok, not wonderful.  But did make me really think about using my sister as donor.  If I can't trust hard its such a massive thing to do with her.  

I've not read back very many pages as there was about 20!! 

Any news from Rooz?

Sarah -    I've texted you.  We will get you through.  So what is the next plan??

Mirra - Hows the cats cough.

Gab - EWCM - yep!  Thats dhea for you!

Merse - Thanks for the texts... I'm relying on you to keep me updated!  

Must dash as late... love to the rest of the gang!!    
Missing you all without my internet!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- not had any EWCM....


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Crikey - the posts on here go up so fast! - have only skim read since yesterday so sorry if I miss anyone!

Sarah  
Congrats Sammi on the embryo - sounds like a good 'en! 
Beach - happy hols - does DHEA take a while to kick in? I am on day 2 !! Coincidental that AF started at same time? It's been 40 + days...
Laura - good to hear from you 
Gabs - what's the book on?
Inc 
Mir  Merse  Steph   Cheryl, Sonia and everyone else 

News from me - AF arrived (finally) so now I can get my tests done  - Friday having bloods and hormones and things and then the following week the  hysteroscopy I think  
Went to 1st accuppuncture today - well very interesting...! I found out a lot of things about fertility! - like putting another piece of the puzzle together!! 

Anyway apart from that - seems to be a bad luck week for us  - DH broke key in front door lock and left us stranded outside ( cost a fortune for the locksmith) He then drove into the wall on our drive and has knackered the side of the car and finally broke his glasses.   ( things come in 3's!) I think he should be going to accupuncture - not me


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Bugie- sounds like you';ve had your course of bad luck then and from now on all should be fantastic x


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

trouble is - it comes in waves of 3... then another 3... then another and yet more!!!  - maybe I am saving all the good luck and just don't know it yet


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

I only noticed it on my second cycle after taking it, that nearing up to mid cycle there was just a wee tad more than usual...I meant to say CM...cervical Mucous than EW that was a misprint sorry...even if it hasnt Im sure you will notice soon as it starts building up in yr system... 

Buggie Hello honey... ....book is on my Journey through Secondary Infertility, only written notes but you will see from my sig we have been ttc 2 baby for over ten years now, so got just a wee bit to write about..dont know if ill do it but it does help to put things, thoughts and feelings down on paper. Writen 7 pages already.... ...looks like its me and you kid on Friday....will be thinking of you when the vampires have their go.... ...sending....    ...poor dh...xxx

Anyway footie on.....Laura you watching....!.......ttfn xxxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Good luck with the blood tests I'll be thinking of you 
- I thought the accupuncture today was quite painful!!! - not used to have pins in arms and ankles  
... and on Friday I have such a long list of tests that I need, I will be like a pin cushion -  
Better go and do some work now


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Off to bed shortly as struggling to keep my eyes open.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

thought it was time to update the list:


  *[size=15pt]TEAM PR*  [/size] *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Beachgirl*3rd IVF due to start April 2008*Buggie*Undecided - Jinemed? having hysteroscopy/tests first*Cath J*Appt. with Care Northampton 08/02 for 3rd cycle*Gabrielle*Jinemed at beginning of April 2008 for 3rd ICSI*Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister due to start 20/02/08*Jnr*planning 1st GIFT or IVF at UCH London*Inconceivable*Undecided - Natural IVF in UK? - waiting for cyst to go/scan beginning Feb '08*Laurab*Undecided - Jinemed or Natural IVF in UK?*Sonia*3rd IVF March/April 2008*Stephjoy*Jinemed at beginning of April 2008 for 3rd ICSI/td]*PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Merse1*FET due to start downregging Thursday 07/02/08*Odette*3rd IVF - Barcelona IVI - currently on BCP/waiting for cyst to go?    *Sunshine*Jinemed - 3rd ICSI - currently waiting for cyst to go?    *PR Ladies currently on 2ww:* *Sammie*  - one egg - one embryo transferred 06/02/08 - testing ??    *PR Ladies recovering from negative cycle:* *Swinny*tested 05/02/08 -   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Emmachoc*  after FET - awaiting first scan 11/02/08 *Miranda7*  on 3rd ICSI - due 29/06/08 *Nicky W*  surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF - due 10/05/08 *Roozie*  - triplets after GIFT at UCH - due ? *Terry*  after 4th ICSI - awaiting first scan - due ? *PR Ladies with babies*   *Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF 

Please PM me if anything is incorrect/missing - thanks! xx

Steph xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Beach* - hope you manage to get your tickets sorted hon 

*Buggie* - good luck for blood tests and hysteroscopy   

*Cath J* - good luck at your appointment on Saturday with Care Northampton    - not seen you for a while hope you are well 

*Gabrielle* - I haven't got a clue about flights yet - going to wait at least until AF next week before I think about it just in case for some reason I'm not bang on 28 days!

*Jan27 (Cheryl) *- glad your follow-up went well - good luck for later this month   
*
Jnr* - hi, hope you are well  any news re whether you have decied on 1st GIFT or IVF at UCH London?

*Inconceivable *- hi hon, hope you cyst has shrunk and that you get some loevly antrals on your next scan   

*Laurab* - Sorry you're offline at the moment - miss you! 

*Sonia* - hi hon  hope you are not feeling too lonely with your DH being away - when does he come back?

*Linziloo* - hope the adoption stuff is going well   

*Merse1* hope your cough is better  hope your drugs have arrived so that you can start them today   

*Odette* and *Sunshine* - not seen you for a while hope you are well  and that your cysts have shrunk   

*Sammie * - fantastic news  so glad the transfer went well for you - 6 cells sounds perfect for day 2  Rest up and I hope the  doesn't drive you too  when is your test date?

*Swinny* - have been thinking of you loads - was glad to read that you are feeling a bit brighter today - it is so hard to pull yourself up by your bootstraps and get that PMA head back on - sending you loads of 

*Emmachoc* - hi hon  hope you are feeling well and not too  with mc!

*Miranda7 *- oooh not long now till you find out what flavour! what does everybody reckon - i think 

*Nicky W	* hope you are feeling a lot better now    The DHEA is going fine - have now done 2 months - has anyone else had greasier hair than usual - mine seems to have gone markedly greasier this week - its fine and straight and usually needs washing every other day but now am thinking it'll have to be every day!

*Roozie* - hope no news is good news and that you are busy with your new babies, can't wait to hear how your are! 

*Terry* - how are you doing? - not seen you for a few days - did the bleeding stop? hope you are well   

*Pin* - hi hon  hope you are well - plus  for OJ.

Phew!  (knew that list would come in handy one day!)

Acupuncture went well - felt lovely and relaxed afterwards  went to bingo tonight for first time in ages, won £70 woooooooo (shared between 3 of us!  )

Love Steph xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls! Started my Provera tablets today! Terrified about the whole bloody thing what if I go through all this and it doesn't thaw!!! DH being negative as he wants to give up on the whole thing and forget kids! Have asked him to be supportive and he said he will be but I know he'd rather not be going through it again! (like I would!!!)
Anyway hope everyone has a nice day xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse   I've got everything crossed for this attempt and pray that you'll get your BFP, as long as you both support each other that's the main thing x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanx Beach think I will have a good chat with him tonight! xx


----------



## sammiejr (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi, morning all

my test date is wed's 21st, i have read though that some people have done their test a few days earlier than their actual test date.
will this not show hcg in them from the medication , i may be acting a little   here.

my DP wants me to get up with him at 5.40 on that day, but told him there was no way i am getting out of my cosy bed....trouble is i am scared to do the test, as my DP has no children and i already have my boys,.

i have started eating brazil nuts, going to be  again,  how are they meant to help?

sam x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You'll be up Sam! Believe me... You could start testing all the way through, like I did - see the HCG leave your system, then after the first negative test you know any positive is a false positive? It's not for everyone, but I found that took the edge off the experience!

Whoo! Merse - the very, very best of luck. I'm willing that little embie on from here.    

Sorry - just a quickie from me as I'm at work - will come back later.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sammiejr (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi... can you tell me if it is normal to have a bit of spotting so soon after my et which was yesterday ,  it is very faint in colour and only a little bit when i wiped myself this afternoon, also there was a bit mixed with the crinone on my pany liner(tmi sorry)

sam x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh definitely - I would imagine as they pierce you when they put them back in that could cause a little bleeding, or the thingy to put them back in could have caused an abrasion - certainly nothing to worry about.

xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hi guys - does anybody know what should be the size of antrals on day 1?  

I had today 1 x follicle of 8mm -( possibly cyst  - a bit of debate with Geeta here!)
1x 5.32 mm on right ovary and 2 on the left 1x3 mm and 1x5 mm.  I still have fluid of 24 mm.  

Now I need to make a decision whether to cycle this month.  This looks dodgy to me especially the 8 mm one.  I have looked into the notes of my other cycles and I never had follicles of 8 mm before day 6 or 7.  So I worry that this is a small cyst again.  When I questioned Geeta about this and my worry that the cycle may be abandoned again if this is a cyst, she said I need to get counselling for stress and that in fact she won't let me cycle unless I give her a psychiatric report that I am fit to cycle...and she was really agitated only bcs I naturally was apprehensive of proceeding as this follie just looks too big for day 1 of period.  Prof Campbell got involved at this point and said that there was no need for a psyhicatric assessment but that  I have to trust them.  He also mentioned a natural controlled cycle, which tells me taht if this is a dominant follie and not a cyst that it may suck up all the medication and I end up with one folly anyway...

I felt a bit bullied frankly with the talk of psychiatric assessment and felt taht it was an emotional blackmail...  Remained polite and said I won't to think about it.  

Do you guys know anything about what size of antrals you had on your scans.  Also what size did you have on day 6 or 7.  The dominant follie/cyst is 11mm x 6.67 x 6.33 - the average of it is approx 8mm and it just doesn't seem right to me.  All the others are about the same size btw 3 and 5 mm.  

Please.eeeee help .....


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Inc - i know nothing of cysts and sizes  - but can't believe what happened!  It sounds like you did the right thing to remain calm and try to find out in your own time, but really - I can't believe she went off about a psychiatric report - she sounds bonkers herself  Surely they should know whether this is normal or not - it is not up to you to find out. I hope you are logging everything that happens- doesn't sound very professional to me?
Hope someone else can help...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Christ Inc, that sounds like a nightmare. I'm gobsmacked she should suggest a psychiatric assessment, when all you are is scared the same is going to happen again - and if I'm not mistaken that was THEIR fault, so why WOULD you trust them again?

She sounds unhinged herself if you ask me - and entirely without compassion.

8mm does seem a little large - mine were hardly visible, let alone measurable. But then, the clinic I used for the scan wasn't very good and the equipment was either rubbish or the sonographer was rubbish because Dr Tesken homed straight in on them when I went to Turkey.

I can't advise you on whether to cycle this month - personally I wouldn't touch this clinic with a bargepole, but you know what it's best for you to do, clinic-wise. I think they sound arrogant, grasping and scary, frankly. I think they're taking advantage of their position, and her demanding a report, well - that's just horrifying given what you've been through with her and her clinic.

Sorry if that's a bit harsh, but what a dreadful thing to say that was. 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Inc,

I have to say I agree with everything Miranda said - I really think so much mentally agonising stuff has happened to you during treatment with this clinic, through no fault of your own, that to cycle with them again given their attitude towards you today would be a bit bonkers. I'm also really sorry if that sounds a bit harsh - its only my opinion of how I would feel about allowing them to continue messing with me - I know this must be soooo difficult for you and I so wish things were more clear cut for you. I feel so  that things are so hard for you, and that on top of this you are being treated like a head-case just because you are scared   

My treatments were a while ago and I don't remember exact measurements, but the one cycle I do remember having one follicle noticeably bigger than the others at the start, it carried on being bigger and did what your doctor suggested could happen - it sucked up all the drugs and we decided to convert to IUI. We could have carried on but obviously we would have been looking at one egg from one follicle, and this seemed like a huge waste of money to us as we were paying for full IVF/ICSI, not natural... we paid for a cancelled cycle then we decided to try again the following month (and ended up getting 5 eggs that month - still BFN but we didn't regret our decision).

Sending you huge 

Sammie - the spotting sounds like they might have nicked your cervix a little with the catheter - nothing to worry about and I hope it has stopped now.  The brazil nuts contain selenium, which is good for your womb lining - if you like it you could also try drinking pineapple juice (fresh juice, not the "from concentrate" stuff) - but don't eat whole pineapple as the chucks have something which is not advised in early pregnancy.

Steph xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hi guys... 

thx for your messages... sorry didn't read the thread today as in turmoil... Am leaning towards not cycling....and swithcing clinics ...

My fear is that this dominant follicle would suck up all the meds like the cyst did last time and I would just waste my money and get stressed out as this is my last cycle... 

I better hurry slowly now....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Chicks,

Well I am back online!!    Was something to do with the firewall.  

Well I think we have made a decision, going to Turkey in April.  Just need to confirm things with them and then I'll book the flights.    Think I've decided not to use my sister as donor so I don't feel as pressured about it all time wise.  MAybe I'll find somewhere to do few rounds of natural after if needed.  

Anyway.. I don't know where to start there are so blooming many of us now!  

Rooz - News please.    

Mirra - Hows you? Is the kitty better?

Inc - I really want to do a few rounds of nat IVF but you know I would rather do nothing than go to CREATE, they really sound unprofessional.  Psychiatric report... what exactly were you doing in her office?? Asking valid questions about your treatment which they mucked up last time with your undies on your head!!!  Some people really don't like the expert patient as they feel threatened.  

Nicks - Hows your tum? you still off work?

Gab - You al mended now?

Terry - How is the bleeding?  Hoping your ok.  

Emma - Hows you?

Steph - Are you def off to Turkey? Are you having your antral scan there?  I may ask them if i can do that too.. although will prob take pill before I go... think that will affect the results?

Sammie -  

Hi to the rest of the gang.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello dear - welcome home!  

Kitty's all better now - thought I'd worm him as he kept eating the doggles' food, and the coughing's stopped - think he must have been trying to cough up a worm, poor little mite.

Great that you've decided what you're doing, tx-wise - it's always easier once you've made the decision. Not much, but a bit!

Inc - I'm pleased you're thinking again about Create - I hate the thought of them getting yet more cash out of you with that sort of attitude.

Right, I'm off to bed now - try and get some sleep, though I'm nervous as hell about my 20-week scan tomorrow morning. Fingers crossed everything's ok and I can start planning names...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Guys thanks for your responses.

Laura - think Turkey defo sounds better than Create from experience...

Steph - thanks for the input on the dominant follicle front... REally useful...

Miranda - can't believe it's 20 wks already... The best of luck.... Am sure will be all ok...but can understand that it's can be nerve-racking stuff...

Lots of love and hugs to all...


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

just in an ER ad break so only a quickie (back later) - just wanted to say - Miranda - good luck for tomorrow sweetheart - hope it all goes well    and that you get a great view of wee Rab waving at you! 

Lots of love

Steph xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh oh oh Mirra... make sure you text me so I know what colour wool to buy!!  I'm still thinking Pink!!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Laura,

yes - definitely up for Turkey in April - woooooooo  wd you for making a decision to go! When do you think it will be? early April?

I'm not sure about whether taking the pill would affect your antral scan and FSH test - he never mentioned the pill to me as I told him I am every 28 days without fail normally. Having said that I reckon I might have jinxed myself  last night I woke up for a wee and when I went to wipe I had a little red blood - is only day 25 for me and I don't think I ever had a 25-day cycle before. I woke up this morning with AF feeling but no more blood and the AF feeling went after a while - so now don't know what is going on!  Going to see what happens tomorrow - hopefully I won't have any more blood until Sunday, which is when I am supposed to be due on. The other bugger if I am early is that I wanted to get an FSH Day 3 blood test done (as well as my AMH test) and won't be able to if Day 3 is at the weekend. Bah!  Hope it works out or I may be joining you and Gab on the BCP!

I don't know about you but I feel good now that I have a plan A in place - I also have a plan B (or possibly C?) too - around the same time I booked the Jinemed consult I also emailed Reprofit in the Czech republic re joining their waiting list (currently around 9 months but getting longer all the time I think due to their recent successes and lots of FFs going there) - was feeling a bit negative about my prospects of BFP on another cycle with my own eggs before I saw the Jinemed doc - thinking if it doesn't work and I decide I need to go for DE after all, I don't want to be waiting until 2009 to do it (I'll be 39 in September). Not sure but Inc - think you might have done the same? (sorry Inc if I'm talking out of my bum!) - which is what made me think to do it. Anyway if I am not pregnant by then I am booked in for treatment there mid-September. The Czech doc was really lovely in his correspondence and is aware that I am having treatment before then, he was very sweet and wished me luck for April and said hopefully I won't need to go to see him and if that is the case and I have to cancel he will give my September appt. to somebody else. Am now trying to not think about September and only think positive thoughts for April in Turkey - it will work, it will!!!!     (but it does feel good to have all bases covered!  )

Lemony Buggie - hope your series of unfortunate events has come to an end! 

Sorry to babble on about myself!  to everyone else 

Steph xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Miranda- good luck for your scan today, can;t wait to know what flavour you're having x x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh cripes, that's a point - for those of you taking the BCP you won't be able to have day 3 hormone tests straight after, as the pill will affect the results. I know I had to be two AFs clear of any hormone meds before having my AMH. Gab - will that affect you?

The BCP is recommended I think, before a cycle, and it'll at least put your mind at rest that you won't be either stuck in Istanbul waiting for auntie to arrive or worse, come earlier than your flight. I couldn't cope with the anxiety - I'd been regular as clockwork at 28 days but knew the stress would do something odd - I just KNEW it! Plus, I'd had two lots of FSH meds that year, which makes things very odd, AF-wise, so it's safer to go for the BCP - think of it as insurance!

Thanks for all your well wishes for today! I'm cacking it! Going to dress and put my face on, walk the dogs and I'll be good to go. I'll text those I have numbers for after!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir good luck for today!!! 
I've been having period pains since starting Provera does anyone know if it causes them? Am worried I'm gonna have AF before even start DRegging!!!
Hi to all  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- sorry can't help as not used Provera, can you ring clinic?  

I got my AF    just feel like my body's useless.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm with you on that one Beach my body's bloody useless all the time and when it gets near any treatment it totally goes off on one!!! Got to go to work but back later for a chat, keep you chin up lots of   and   xxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Hellooo,

Beach -   sorry that AF has arrived.  It never gets any easier does it.  Look after yourself  

Mira -   for your scan today   

Merse - Sorry to hear you're feeling stressed about your FET    I haven't had any experience of Provera so I can answer your question sweetie. xx

Laura -    that you've decided on Jinemed in April.  I hope they can fit you in.  Will you be there with Gabs, Steph, etc.

Steph - Congrats on your bingo win    I think your plans of action sound good.  It's always good to have a back up plan but hopefully you won't need it as your next tx will work   

Hello to the rest of you, Gabs, Buggie, Sammiejr, Rooz, Nicks, Inc, etc.  Feeling really tired at the mo as well as having 24 hour ms without actually being sick.  I'm addicted to Ginger Ale as it's getting me through the day.  Apart from that all is well here.  It's Chinese New Year so it's all quite manic at the moment.  We off out to see the fireworks tonight...probably with a couple of million other people!

Have a lovely Friday everyone


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Morning Girlies,

Miranda - are we taking a vote...I reckon a boy wee Rab because baby is quite active,....wee footballer in there...best of luck honey......    .....do you have to have a full bladder still.....i can see yr eyes crossing.... 

Ems - I used to Have Ginger nuts (biscuits..... )...and rich tea biscuits, in my handbag this used to help with my MS...to be honest didnt have too much wonder if you have a wee girl there.....  

Nicks - Hope you are feeling better...take care honey.... 

Inc - Im in agreement with the girlies...when we complained at our clinic my cons said that i needed to see a counsellor...how dare he?...when it was their cock up that had upset me in the first place...we have now recieved a letter of apology. I cant believe she is yr cons and she is speaking to you like that, its really unprofessional Inc, I dont know what Nic thinks...IVF is such a stressful and emotional rollercoaster its only natural to have doubts and uncertainties and she should realise this and be very supportive and try and reassure you, its obvious shes not doing her job properly as she isnt reassuring you is she?...I know its personal choice Inc, it just really winds me up the way some of these cons speak to you...ok will get off my soap box now.... .... ...some reiki for strength...xxxxx 

Laura - wow party on dudette?...Im really glad you and Tim have to came to a decision, I have just had my bloods done now, but cycle is  ...so i think im day 3...going to go on OCP next month as cycle has gone from 33 days to 29 with spotting in between...TMI but i think that was the Lap...like Mir said not sure about AMH but we are going to leave all decisions up to Jinemed now..xx

Terry -   .....thinking of you...xxxx

Steph - Hello honey, how are you then?....My cycle was usually 28/29 days but going on the pill to make sure AF is here for flight...its going to be wierd havent taken it for over ten years now...really felt alien going to Family planning and getting it...not sure whether i can take DHEA with it or not.... 
Not sure about AMH?....like ive said have just had day 3 bloods done so dont know if they will be able to do it. Everything is in place now, so might have to just go ahead without it being done. I have a raised FSH so I think that says it all anyway, my AMH result would probably reflect this. Take care sweetie......xxxxxx

Sonia -  

Cath -  

Odette -   Hows the scans going, when do you think you will get the go ahead.....  

Linzaloo -  ...Have you had any interviews yet sweetie... 

Beach - Think our cycle is colliding with each other...we are going to do OPK sticks this month as on pill next month and then treatment so might have to check with you which day?...as I never get a smiley face with them...either that or i dont ovulate very often....Wont be long till hols honey.... It will give you a chance to recharge and have some quality time you and dh....ready for full steam ahead when you come back..... ..... 

Swinny - thinking of you sweetheart....  .....  ...take care.... 

Merse - I started my AF right at the beginning of downregging during my LP and they reckoned I downregged too long...but im sure with FET its all different...not sure about Provera?...Ill look up in the BNF and see what it says about side effects then get back to you... 

Buggie -  

Sunshine -  

Sammie -   

Roozie -    

Pin -  ....   Wee kiss for the wee yin....xxxx

Is that everyone..... 


As for me well have done a bit soul searching over the past few days, thats why ive been quiet..!! ..went for my FSH levels today and thyroid etc ready for Jinemed., Im so worried my FSH levels are going to be even more raised than last year , Im so scared Jinemed are going to turn me down because of my bloods..Im always nervous and was worried my anti - d's were also going to raise my prolactin levels anyway. I just keep thinking now there is nothing else I can do now, it is in the lap of the Gods. Im just so scared of falling down that hole again, its so hard to pull yourself out. Merse I know what you meant when you said you were so tired of getting upset, feeling scared and anxious. I really feel those 2 cycles in 2007 and this Lap has just really drained me and is taking its toll now. Or it could be realisation that we are coming to the end of the road. I know Im in a different situation girlies and I am so fortunate and blessed to have my ds. I dont mean to have a moan. 

    ...this is going to work. 

We have also decided to emigrate and will get the ball rolling that way too. Life is what you make it, these past few years our life has been on hold and after all Life is too short. In emigrating we feel that we will improve our quality of life for us and for my ds. I dont feel like it is running away more like starting a new chapter. I think we are just trying to be realistic as we feel if its not meant to be in Jinemed then God is trying to tell us something after all these years..At least we have given it a good go.  

Sorry for the rant..sometimes it just feels better to write it down..you know what I mean dont you?.. 
The problem I have is I cant talk like this to dh as he just thinks Im being negative and says why are we doing the next cycle, spending all that money if you are not going to be positive about it..I think its just trying to protect myself I guess....


anway going to sign off now..as there will probably be fifty posts now after ive typed this.....

Love and luck girls....xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

I have just read my post.....deary me...need of some chocolate me thinks....Im blaming my mood on AF...sorry didnt mean to be doom and gloom and upset anyone, promise a more cheery one next time.....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's.... A BOY!!!!!

Sorry, I have to run because I'm due back at work, but I wanted to let you all know! Everything's tickety - thank God!

Gab - the Jinemed won't turn you down on your bloods, they'll just adjust your protocol. And WOW! Emigratng? Where to?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

na....na....na...na.....naaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh..told you ...told you...

Im so excited for you got a bug grin on my face.....Pete will need to start saving for the scaletrix now...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Bug grin........BIG GRIN.....               

PS2.......   ......XBOX........ ...........GAMECUBE........    ............PSP......   

NINTENDO D.S.....   ........

Ohhhh you are a clever girl arent you??.....Mir that has just made my day.....thks...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

ooopsss...that  ...was meant to be a wink..... 

to Australasia honey....my mum has just peeved me off on the phone again.... .....thats one of the reasons for going dh and I not close to our families...

Thats the one that told me to have a hysterectomy last year,...so that I wouldnt keep having to have laps.....not an igloo has she...just cause she had 5 kids...!!!!!!...she does know I have been having fert treatment through the years but didnt even guess IVF last year....not even when my weight kept fluctuating...she doesnt know about April...she phoned up today to tell me how my dad got on having routine bloods done....I told her bit tired off work till next week as have been bleeding on off since 21st Jan..not even an offer of help with anything not that I would want it, it would just be nice to have an offer..shes 64 so shes not an ole thing if you know what I mean.......oh she makes me so mad.......
    ....sorry guys....

need to put on smilie face......think im just anxious about these bloods....yep you guessed it the stormy jock does appear sometimes...Mir will tell you but not very often....but when it does....IT.....DOES..!!!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Town Halls..... ...going to sign off before I upset someone....sorry......


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Mira - fantastic news about Bob  

Gabs - When you go to Oz you can stop off and see me on the way    I hope your fsh bloods come back at a good level     When do you get the results?  Big hugs - I wish I could take away all your anxieties about tx.....PMA that Turkey will achieve your dream   

Off to bed now xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- wow...it's a boy, how fabulous x

Emma- how did your fireworks go?

Gab- Can I come and visit you when you move  

Just off to fill in report from a mystery shop I did this morning so back soon x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Thought you were up a bit late.... 

Thks Ems ...or maybe just come over for a long weekend when Im there..... 

...Nite,Nite.. .... Ems


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

No worries...as they say....and we will have Xbox too so ALEX wont get bored......


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Great news Mir I knew it was a boy too!!!! Will be back later to catch up, Mum on her way round for a hair do!!! xxxx


----------



## sammiejr (Feb 4, 2008)

Mir....good news to heard that its a boy   

sam x


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

congrats mirr        
Great news - I guessed right!!!!

Gabs - gosh emigrating! DH wants to do that too, but a little tricky when you have horses!

Laura - congrats on Jinemed decision - we are hoping to go there too - once tests all done!

Inc - hope all is OK after your scary experience at the clinic, seriously that shouldn't be allowed!

Merse Sammi Beach Steph  and everyone else 

Went to clinic today in London - well lots of clinics actually!! Got scanned - all seemed fine - phew- and bloods done - am scared of results - but also interested as we never knew them in the first place! Have hysteroscopy next Fri - is this painful? and DH has his tests the week after. Just started to wonder if we might be able to cycle again at easter if all the tests come back on time... 

Have a good evening....


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

MIr - congratulations....

Buggie - which clinic did you go to?  

Hello the rest of pr crew... off to eat sth...

My fsh came back as 15.2, but it's to be expected as I cycled last month for 8 days....  Cut off point at the lfc is 15, so would require another reading.  
Don't know whether to go for the consultation now - another 160 quid or to go the LIster. The lfc is willing to consider low stimms for me... Laura - they have the criteria for the cheap cycle £2880, but not the same criteria for normal ivf combined with low stimms, which is £2700, which will be on a par with Geeta's prices.  Even if you do icsi.. the price will be roughly the same as Geeta's... They are nice and helpful... Even with all my questions... As I didn't want to even schedule a consultation withouth them telling me that they would consider low stimms.... Now will discuss when dh comes home... 
We are both so tired of all this... Feels so easy to just give up...

Steph - I am on the wl with the Reprofit...Was hoping that I will pull off sth at the last mo...

Gab - how brilliant the plan to emigrate...nicer life and climate... My mate did that with dh and 2 kids...and she is a primary teacher...

Any thoughts my faithful crew?


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Well we used the english link from Jinemed - which is Portman sq hospital I think (not a fertility clinic), but they send you off down the road to Harley street for scans  - so we went to something like the woman's clinic - which was very posh and nice - but all the people there were getting pregnancy scans not fertility ones, which was a alittle awkward, especially when the doc asked how far pregnant I was... (if only ) DH had to go to another address which was some screening lab- quite different and very strange people in there - I don't know what they were there for!!!
Inc - I really think you should consider another clinic - I know very little - but from what I have heard the one you are at is just not professional in the way they go about things. You are paying for their services, and are not paying to be abused and talked to like that!  Can you not report what they said to some sort of governing body? medical association?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That's a good idea Buggie! Inc - once the dust has settled and you feel more like yourself I think you should seriously consider a complaint to the BMA. I don't know about the HFEA because didn't you say they weren't registered with them or something?

I've been walking round with a big grin on my face all day - it finally feels real, as if it just might happen. Robert Robertson will be a reality! Very emotional too - I've had a splitting migraine from the moment of the scan, after all the tension dissolved.

Buggie - bummer that the clinic was mostly for preggers people. That's so hard. But it won't be long until that's you I reckon.

Emma - hope you're not too nervous about your scan on Monday. It'll be fine this time, you'll see.  

What's everyone doing tonight?

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Yr right about the HFEA anyway...shh they are all cloak and dagger, so you wouldnt get any joy there at all...but the BMA she should be registered with them at least Im sure...

Mir ....kisses for Wee Rab.....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Buggie - we have quoted £4500 for the two dogs,..so not sure about the horses.... 

Its really wierd,...after talking about it for years...dh has just said come on lets just do it..what have we got to lose..you only get one life...why not!!!!!...(I know im quite sad but dh is the boss man you see and if he gets an idea then we all follow.... ...)...maybe hes been watching the tele.... 

..Atleast I will be concentrating on something else as well now because If I dont I will get all obsessed with going to Jinemed. If we are very fortunate and all goes to plan with Jinemed.. ...then ofcourse our plans will be postponed..
Dh and I were just having major chats..(as you do)...we have been thinking about it for ages, years even but have always put our plans on hold to concentrate on ttc and hospital appointment clinics,tests and surgery. 
I was so naive I didnt realise you could do IVF abroad before I went on this site..We also dont want to leave it too late because of ds age..and adjusting it will be easier younger rather when older...xxxxx

anyway Mir hows the heed...I reckon it was just tension honey..you were so worried about the scan, but now you can relax...and enjoy?...have you bought any dungarees yet..?....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

The heed's still sooore. But I'm about to jump in the bath and relax a bit. We're meant to be going for a meal to celebrate, so I should get rid of this head beforehand.

So exciting about you emigrating! My mate's emigrating - what a fantastic thing to do. 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Mir, ....Ive just seen yr scan picture...wwooowww...hes lovely...... ....   .
....HAVE YOU GOT ANY DUNGEES YET?...enjoy the meal...only One glass of Champers Mrs.... 

Having me tea..ttfn chat soon..xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

P.s where is yr friend going...?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

HEllo Girlies...

Got a secret for you....shush...I've just booked a trip to Rome in Sept for DH as a surprise, going to tell him on our wedding anniversary in May....don't tell will you


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

How lovely, Beach! He'll be thrilled I reckon!

Gab - I don't know if she told me. Think it might be Oz or NZ? She and her hub did a round-the-world gap year thing last year and it's sparked off her wanderlust again I think - she's always loved travelling.

But we've hardly spoken since she got back - guess I fell out of the habit of texting her! I must get back in touch - she's a top bird.

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow the thread of revalations!!

Gab  - how exciting!    I feel like we are really moving in the right direction this year, we have a man comig to price up fitting our new kitchen, tim has interviews lined up, I've stuck to my social event with mates each week since xmas.. feels good.  Only we can make our lies better, maybe no babies, but can still be happy.    You have horses I did not know that!!  I love riding.. bit rusty though.. oh I'm so jealous.. what you got?

Mirra -    can't wait to meet bob.. he looks a handsome chap!    Enjoy your grub.. where you going?

Inc - Maybe I'll think about LFC as a back up.  I keep meaning to email them back.

Buggie - How much was your scan and AMH at that clinic?

Merse - Sure Af won't arrive just yet.  Oh you could have a bun in oven soon!    How do they decide wether to do nat or medicated FET? I've never been lucky enough to have anything to freeze.

Beach - I had all intentions of booking me and Tim to go to rome next weekend as we have a couple of days off for valentines but with no internet I can't function... not too late to book something I guess.  

Hi to the rest of you.

I've got sore throat, begining of a cold sore and a headache.    Hope I'm not coming down with something.  Apart from feeling poorly I feel really excited.. not sure what about though!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- missed you babes x  x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - I've missed you too my love!!  Oh not long til your hols!!  How exciting!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 
*
Miranda* - thanks for the text - you made my day! I was right about Mira's BoyChild!   So glad everything is as it should be for you and that you can now feel that its real and get excited  Hope you enjoyed your meal. Loved the scan pic on ******** he looks like he has chubby chops! 

*Gabrielle* - ooooh emigrating - sounds like a fab idea and a really positive thing to do for your future, regardless of what happens IF-wise. My cousin tried for 10 years to get pregnant and gave up and emigrated to New Zealand, she now has 3 kids! She wears it was the change from her stressful career lifestyle in the UK to a more laid-back life in NZ. Good luck    Can I just ask you - when have they told you to start the BCP ie how soon before treatment? Also - I agree with Mira I don't think Jinemed would exclude you from treatment if your test results are high - they would only use them as a guide as to how to treat you 

*Buggie* - good luck with your test results hon - I would also be interested to know how much the Portland charged you for your AMH test and antral scan.

*Emma* - hope you enjoyed the fireworks and that the morning sickness isn't so bad 
*
Beach *- a weekend in Rome sounds lovely - lucky DH! 

*Merse* - hope the AF pains have stopped - wishing you so much luck    I really hope your FET works 

*Inc* - when are you pencilled in for Reprofit?    that neither of us need to use that option.  What the others were saying about complaining to the BMA - the BMA are actually advocates for doctors/more like a doctor's union (I worked there for 6 years when I was younger!) - it would actually be the General Medical Council you'd have to complain to if you had an issue as they govern all doctors registered to practice in England.

 to everybody else 

I had a strange day today - long post coming up -sorry! I got full AF this morning and had really bad period pains - the first time I have had bad ones since I had my endo lasered last year. Blood test will have to be Monday which will be Day 4 for the FSH - do you think this will much much difference in the result? 

Met my lovely little Mum and we both spent the afternoon in the hairdressers - we also spent all afternoon together yesterday shopping. All normal and I didn't notice she had anything on her mind - but when we got home she said "are you coming in" and I said no I wanted to get home as had left Paul alone for so long, she said "Pull over I need to have a little chat with you - I need to tell you something and I know its going to upset you". So I did and she took my hand - I was getting really scared by now - had all sorts of horrible things going through my mind like Oh God she's ill/Dad's ill/who's ill? Then she said "Su's pregnant" (my sister-in-law - my younger brother's wife). I was SO relieved!!! She found out yesterday morning and had spent two afternoons with me before she could pluck up the courage to tell me. They were all scared I'd be upset and hurt  (am thinking - do I really come across like I'd be soooo upset  bless her for being so protective though!) I told her I was pleased for them and I really, really meant it - they have a little boy already who is now 5 and he is the light of my life, he was born when my bro was living in Thailand and so I missed out on him being newborn/tiny - went to visit when he was one and then they came over here to live when he was 3 - I have managed to build a wonderful bond with him through seeing him several times a week and I love, love, love being an Auntie. Having him has gone a long way to filling that huge hole in my heart... you know the one I mean. Of course there is a tiny green bit of me (which I hate) which thinks it should be me... and a huge part of my Mum feels like that I think ... but I would never expect someone else to put their life on hold so as not to upset me! Lots to think about this evening but overall I am thrilled and excited - phoned my bro to congratulate him and Su, had a lovely chat wih them (and my nephew!)  Phoned my Mum to tell her all fine and that I am all good    hopefully I will be expecting soon too and then next year she can have grandchildren coming out her earholes! Oh how I wish! I love my family so much  Thanks for listening! 

Went in the hairdressers thinking I would be blonde coming out and feeling adventurous (or maybe hormonal!   ) I actually had highlights and lowlights meaning I am now very different/a lot darker than before (more like my natural dark blonde shade with some lighter streaks) - I think I like it but is going to take some getting used to as have had the same hair colour for years!

Off out for a caberet evening/meal tomorrow night so might not make it back on till Sunday - hope you all have a great weekend! 

Love Steph xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awwwww, that's wonderful you feel like that about your new neice/nephew Steph! I must admit, I was over the moon for my sister when she got pregnant too, but as you say there's that tiny green part of you that pipes up and wants it to be you.

Bummer about the AF  -I think day 4 is OK, as long as they're aware it's day 4. Really they should teach us how to take blood at home and this weekend thing that frustrates us all wouldn't happen.

I didn't go for a meal in the end! Had such a bad migraine and was so tired I wouldn't have enjoyed it properly - I just went to bed. Feeling miles better now though. It was just the release of all that tension that's built up surrounding that scan.

So, we'll go tonight - I fancy this Italian place in town I went to ages ago - hope it hasn't gone downhill!

Laura - you're excited because you've made a decision, maybe? It always helps me to make a decision if something's been eating me for a while.

Anyone else up at silly o'clock like me?

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Mir- been up since just before 7am. Woke up at 5.00and saw to the cats then just tossed and turned for next hour and half.. my body clock gets used to be up early so when I don't have to it still gets me up  

You'll be looking forward to Italian tonight. I love Italian food and there's a really nice restaurant that we go to but it's about 35 mins away in the car. Just going to have breakfast as still got headache that started yesterday pm.  Weather looks good though today.

How's Mr Mir?  Is he over the moon?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, he is! We are so excited now it's ridiculous! I can't stay in bed once I've woken up - Pete can stay in bed till noon! So I have to creep about doing the things I want to - cleaning the kitchen, getting the dogs out without them being too merry about it... We live in a small bungalow in a really quiet street, so every noise I make is heard from the bedroom..

I wanted to ask this yesterday - are you really a mystery shopper? That's sooooo cool! You actually get PAID for shopping?

xxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- I'm the same, Alex is still in bed but you can hear every sound, most of the time I'm quiet but if I' noisy then he's up...

Yes, did first assignment yesterday, although that wasn't shopping it was researching the store and appraising the sales consultant etc.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Is he really grumpy if he wakes up with you banging about? Pete looks like thunder if he's roused by housework. I keep telling him the wind will change, but he just scowls!

Oo, what a great job!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- he's not bad most of the time but hates the washing machine being on Sat or Sun am....most of the time I manage to avoid this happening but sometimes it's inevitable.

Don't get paid much though, only £10 for report and £4 expenses.  But it's experience and it's a tenner at the end of the day isn't it.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well if you enjoy it the cash doesn't matter so much I guess!

Yes, I have a load waiting to be switched on... Just cleaned the kitchen, so I might have some toast and take the furry crew out. Made a bit of a boo-boo with the recipe for the breadmaker the other day and I have a bit of a small loaf! But it's ok toasted. I'd put another loaf on, but it's nearly as noisy as tthe washing machine!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm going to go and put some slap on as dad is coming around 10ish to help fit radiator, enjoy your walk x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls  Just got back from walking my pooch!! Still got period pains!!  Went out last nite for a friends birthday and only had a couple of glasses of wine, so feeling very good about myself!! It was hard pretending to drink as normal, but not, without people noticing!!!
Hope everyone is well 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Morning Girls, 

Ive got a sore heeeed..... ....only had one bottle of Asti last night but that was enough..anyone fancy doing my 2 loads while they are at it...

Merse do you start yr jabs tomorrow then?...Good luck sweetie.... 

Morning Beach - How are you today honey..... .....Ive always wanted to do that to see what it was like...were you a nasty member of Jo public or a nice...one..... ......
Rome sounds lovely, Ive always wanted to go there as have always been interested in the history because of school etc...It will be lovely honey...and you may be flying with a wee addition.... 

Going to go and have some Painkillers for heed...and wasser back later...

Evening Ems if you are still awake........


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- I'll come and help you this mornign if you need a hand...  hopefully yes I will be with addition, had thought about not booking anything until after April cycle but then thought why keep putting it off...got some paper yesterday for little spare bedroom (the nursery) for one wall, fed up of leaving it just in case.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Moring!

Beach - I used to do the mystery shopper thing.. but they expect so much in the assignmetns I really couldn't be faffed with it.  Mirra you just have to log on a website.. its fun first few times.  We always used to do the ones that involve going to the pub!!  

Mirra - I'm still excited!  

Gab - Hows the head?  I just had 2 glasses of red.. how restrained!  

Had man over this am about the kitchen.. he wants £1,850 to fit the kitchen, that includes the leccy and replastering... seems alot to me.  He charges £180 per day for the leccy man but he charges £250 per day for himself to fit things!?  He states it will take him 5 days to fitthe kitchen after the leccy and plastering is done.  What do you think ladies??


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beach - You are a wee star..... ......ok promise not to nag ALEX today...!! 

You know over this past year I really feel like Ive been on a journey, hence why decided to try and write a book.....(the word being TRY)...
You know the speech, forget about it and it will happen... ......but you know maybe there is some truth in it..!!!...I think you are absolutely right about booking the holiday because WHEN wee Jnr...comes along..... .....you just deal with it and if that means flying with a tummy like youve had too many Macdonalds so be it...!!!!    

I know I always say my situation is different, I am so sorry to hear about the plans for your different rooms.. ...I cant even begin to understand what that feels like. I do know though when we are in the loft I am faced with reminders of ds as a baby like the pram, the baby bath that we have kept all these years for next time. 

There are so many brave and lovely ladies on this website, I really cant understand what God's plan is sometimes, there is always a reason for things I know, I work beside a few phillapino nurses who are very religious and their words of wisdom have also helped me in the past. They say its all about living with the hand God has dealt you. 

I have had my migration points for a wee while now( they are valid for two years), it was just the decision when to put the Visa application in. 
"Life is not a dress rehersal" you know me and my lines..but I read yr little verse you sent.. ...It really got me thinking, I dont know where ten years have gone and If we keep going another five years could pass, without us noticing it. 

I really have a good feeling about all you girlies on here, I know and I can sense with hope you will achieve yr dream      ....and If I can be there to support you through it all then I will gladly.

Deery me where has all this come from...!!!

I just want you to know that I dont think Ive ever met such an unselfish bunch of people in my life, like you all are on here, to be able to support each other and other people when you are going through so much already takes a lot of strength... ....

Im glad I told you our plans, because it does reassure you that you are doing the right thing, and sometimes you just need to hear it now and again...

Lots of BIG SLOPPY ONES, the kind that Mr Merse gets.....


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

No idea Laura?
Gab started injections today!
Beach I'm sat in my nursery now we use it as a study and its the only room in the house thats still magnolia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Whats the web site for mystery shopper I'd love to do it!!
My period pains are getting beyond a joke now really painfull, I just hope AF doesn't come, surely that would bugger up dregging
xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Gab you support us too!!!  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That seem quite a lot for fitting a kitchen?  I think I'd shop around - for one it shouldn't be that much per day and for another it shouldn't take anywhere near that long for a professional, so I think he's having a larf.

I'd look in the back of the paper for an odd job man - that should be better value...

Merse - poor you - get a hot water bottle on there and get to bed.  

Gab - good on you! Emigration plans are just the thing to distract you. And you can do that while preggers - why not? Look at all those bloody smug Grand Designs couples who are ALWAYS pregnant when they're building the house of their dreams.  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - I'm sure AF won't arrive. What day are you on?     

Gab - I agree... you are all wonderful and I don't think I would have coped without you.  

Mirra - Thats what I thought.


Anyone having trouble accessng ********?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Am on day 21 but had 20 day cycle last month for some strange reason!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse-it's DQM

Gab    Alex is now cutting the front bushes....radiator all done. Back soon for long chat.  Thanks for kisses x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Ive just read last post..im sorry if it upset anyone..that wasnt the intention.... ....sometimes you just feel the need to type/talk these issues through...and since dh always thinks im being negative when i mention things... ....then  I can only really talk to you guys who know we are going through all of this.... 

Laura - Not sure about the money...how much an hour does £250 work out to be then...what does Beach think?

Merse -   ...not sure about the injections..will read my BNF then get back to you is it Provera?....I know endo pains are from hormones arent they..doesnt Down regging bring a period on anyway maybe they might say you only need to down reg for fewer days and give you something else to stop yr hormones like cerotide or something...try not to worry honey...xxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Merse - just looked up Provera in general on BNF website and it states that it is a progesterone...so this should stop you bleeding...I know when I took the Prog only pill to help with endo...I spotted the whole month but didnt bleed if you know what I mean...so didnt do that any more...it also says that it is taken day 16-21 of the menstrual cycle so you are right on the days...can you give me the actual full name of the medication and ill look it up now..
I know when I worry about things I get endo pains too,..it could be that sweetie...!!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

I also remember that from my last negative cycle...when I was injecting Gestone..(Progesterone)..now and again I got endo pains but AF held off until I stopped injecting...have you had any spotting honey.....sorry TMI...xxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Away to walk the dogs...to try and clear head back in a mo.....


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Gab it says on the tablets Provera tablets 10mg Medroxyprogesterone acetate Ph Eur. maybe a really tiny amount of spotting yesterday but it was a tiny amount!! Thanks for that Gab 
Going out to lunch with a friend now hope pain eases off a bit! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Beach whats DQM? xxxx
Friend late picking me up she's always late!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Still waiting was supposed to be here at 12.45!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Gosh guys - I am so exhausted... Don't know whether I have it in me for one more go...  Wandering whether I have made a right decision.... Probably have....  It would have nice if I could have completed the cycle during the forthcoming half-term... but not to be....

I have been invited for a job interview next wk... at the same college where I am at the mo... NOt sure whether I can handle it....Feel like i m performing badly I may lose what i have got...

I wander if there is a way out of this somehow...

A girl got a bfp on the natural thread... she was on a mildy stimmed cycle... 5 eggs... Wander how it works for some peopl e and I have had such  a lousy luck with Geeta... 

I don't think i will complain... I can't waste my energy and she is an experienced litigant by what I can see on the internet.. She was dismissed from the NHS for clinical negligence and got her job back... 

Well... there must be a silve lining to this...eh?  

Gab - how exciting ...your decision to emigrate....

Merse - good luck mate....

Beach - hope you are well...

Laura - yuou sound good....any plans /thoughts....? 

am off for a walk... Have got a consultation at the lfc on Wednesday... Don't know if I have the energy to go to the LIster as well...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Phew busy day..

I was gonna say are we planning on meeting up?  I don't mind attempting to organise but we should do it soon as so many of us are cycling in April.  So let me know if your up for it and I will see what I can organise.  If you are interested let me know where you are and any weekends you can't do.  I am a member of travel lodge and so could get us a couple of cheap rooms, I assume we would all stay out over night as all coming from all over the place.  Anyway let me know.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I AM HAVING HORRIBLE DOUBTS THAT i MADE A WRONG DECISION NOT TO CYCLE?  WAndering whether it's too late to start injecting on day 3?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura I'm up for it!
Inc I have no idea if its too late I think it depends on whether a follicle has started to grow yet? If one hasn't I think you can start? At least thats what happened to me
Well back from lunch, went into town and had a goats cheese salad and then a bit of clothes shopping!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc - I've replied on the other thread.  I think you have made a wise decision and should wait and see what LFC have to say, this month you may have another cyst.. Wait!!

Merse - yeah one recruit to the meet!    Let me know where you are and what dates you can do.  Oh your arvo sounds fun... I seem to have endless energy and been sorting out and cleaning!  I wonder if its the DHEA kicking in? I feel like I'm on speed!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Wish I felt like that I feel really tired all the time!! We are in tonight so hopefully an early night then can blitz the house tom morn when DH at football!!!
I'm in Basingstoke and the only dates to avoid are when I hopefully get to ET but not sure when that will be, they give you a date when you are dregged!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't even know where basingstoke is!! I'll have to plot us all on a map! Do you have a rough idea when that will be?  I really have no clue about FET!

I'm off to the gym now... the energy.. where has it come from!

Back later!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Basingstoke is near Reading its about 50 miles from London! Will try and work out dates and get back to you! xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Inc - gawd, why are you even thinking of going back to that charlatan? And now knowing she's faced lots of complaints before and even got the sack from the NHS - that REALLY takes some doing. Christ, I wouldn't touch her with Genghis Khan's bargepole.

Give it up - don't go back, unless you genuinely like being kicked and abused. She has _major _ problems - don't let her drag you down..

Laura - what on earth? All this energy - whoo! I usually ask colleagues to recommend workmen, and usually get someone good like that - nothing like personal recommendation.

I'm the furthest south and west I think? But I'd be up for a meet, definitely.

Merse - did your mate finally turn up?

xxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes she did it was her husbands fault but still annoying!!!!!!!!!  Had a nice afternoon though and AF pains are still there but better!
xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just woke up after half an hour on the settee trying to get reid of headache....have put dinner on so back soonx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura I think its going to be around the week of the 10th March xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hello,Hello


Merse - glad to hear pains are better.....how long are you doing these injections then..how many days I mean?....When do you think ET will be   

Laura - I also say personal recommendation...you cant go wrong there...thats what we do rather than look in the yellow pages...a cheap quote isnt necessarily the best job either..remember that..!!!!!!
SPEED.......Tell me...Tell...me where do you order yr DHEA from?...... ....with ref to meet up...count me in...but as you can imagine going to be busy over the next few months, also will need a wee bit of notice so that I can also request the weekend off from work on call....Im in Portsmouth, I dont drive....dont laugh... ...so will be getting the train aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwww  NOT THE BACK OF BEYOND GIRLS PLEASE........  

Inc - I know its you honey that has to make the decision but after what you said about Geeta and the NHS well, doesnt that say it all...after our clinics cock up we have been given a letter of apology has Geeta done that for you...Is she a Consultant...you will need to give me her full name and Ill ask the Gynae Cons at work if they know her..and what their opinions are etc..they are pretty truthful if I say Im thinking of going there, I think they would like to tell their staff the truth.     ...there is a siliver lining...I think the Lister is a good call but you need to do what is right for you honey...xxxxx

Mir - How are you honey?...hows wee Rab.... .... ....Are you and Pete off painting the town bright yellow tonight then?.... ...we've got Mr Brooks out on DVD..looks good, enjoy the Italian I love Italian Food..... 

Beach - Whats for tea then?...we are having Jacket Potatoes,Cheese & Beans...its one of my favourite meals and because im not the worlds best cook,...even I can manage to make it...!!! hope your heed is feeling better honey...why dont you have a little painkiller for it.... ...might help...xxx 

Hello to everyone else...!...Off to get a wee drink now..going to have Bucks Fizz tonight so not quite Asti...some orange juice too...well its got to be done hasnt It?...though do not want baggy head like I had this morning...thank you girlies for the wee chat this morning..it really helped....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gab - I can pick you up on the way! That would be ace.

xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Just lost a huge post - always seem to press wrong keys on lap top   
anyway the short version -
Mirra well done!  
Gabs - least we can still chat if you are in Oz!  
Ems - hope all going well,not long now,   
Inc - don't know what is best hun - big hugs  
Beach - hope headache goes after dinner  
LB - great re Turkey - might be able to come to a get together - who knows - you are all fab and I'd love to meet you   
merse - hope AF holds off and pain stops  
Swin - hope you are Ok hun.  
Sonia and buggie - hi!  
Been to antenatal today and DH changed a nappy on a doll!  Off to watch telly now. Love you all - even those I've left out!............... 
nicks


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicks- had to smile at thought of DH changing a dolls' nappy  

Gab-we had lamb, crushed new potatoes and spring greens followed by creme brulee

Watched No reservations on DVD with CZJ, it was good but made me cry thinking about the little things we might never get to do with our child.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Been gym and now fiddling with my new camera!  Taking my sister kids bowling tom so that should be fun.

So we have Mirra, Merse and possible Nicks and Gab for a meet?  Surely there must be more.. beach.. you must be up for it??  Maybe somewhere just outside ondon.. central yet cheaper than London.  Maybe down the south coast so not too far for Mirra.

Nicks - Where are you?

Merse - Hows tummy ache now?  

I'm drinking organic cider tonight! Brain cells will be gone in the morning!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

i'd love to come along for a meet, I'm in Yorkshire but don't mind travelling at all...

Looks  lovely day outside, all white and crisp, at home till 11ish then off to Leeds to one of Raymond Blancs restauarants.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning!

Wow, that was an uncomfortable night - don't think I'll be overdoing it on the food again for a while. Had a lovely meal, but had chest pains after and felt most peculiar! Was boiling hot all night and just got up. Bit worried as I had a tiny bit of goat's cheese, on the basis it was cooked. But I think it was the crushed chilis in the pasta that did it. Not too good with any kind of pepper!

Feel better now though. 

Raymond Blanc eh Beach? That sounds scrummy!

Laura - you sound so purposeful! V good. Are we going to get some new pics on ******** to look at then?

Nicks - my DH has done this with two kids before, so I'm hoping he'll teach me! Did the doll wriggle and scream? What sort of practise is that if it didn't?  

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls!
Well I had 10 hours sleep (sorry Mir!) can't believe it but I def needed it after a week of coughing all nite! Been out walking my dog now gonna tackle the house!!
Beach enjoy your meal! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow Merse - congrats on your marathon sleep, as you say you must have needed it  

Beach - you're so posh   wearing Jimmy choo's, going to posh restaurants!  Have a lovely meal.....I'm just jealous  

Mira - Sorry your meal didn't make you feel top shandy but glad you're feeling better.  Are you going to go and buy lots of little blue things now for Bob?  Will you have any more scans or is that it?

LB - Crikey, you're putting me to shame...gym....organising DIY.....bowling......I'd love to come to the meet up but it's a bit far for me to travel for one night  

Nicks - Glad all is well with you.  Hope DH wasn't too traumatised about the nappy change on the doll  

Hello to Gabs, Steph, Inc and everyone else  

Just had bananas and ice cream    I'm not moaning but I'm now feeling sick 24 hours a day.  Have bought some of those travel bands today and they seem to be helping.  The only time I don't feel sick is when I'm eating    Have completely gone off my usual spicy food and am craving all things plain.  Got scan tomorrow and I'm praying that there's a heartbeat although I know that at 6w+4 I might not necessarily see one.  Have had a few twinges and shooting pains but I'm hoping these are all normal.  Will post tomorrow once I've had scan   xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Em that all sounds normal and the sickness is a great sign!!! Good luck for tom not that you'll need it   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

I have just lost a very,very long post... ...will do it again. later....love to all....


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Gab xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That all sounds good Emma! I din't have sickness and it kinda worried me. So, yay for sickness! Ahem.

Gab - you need to get your puters sorted! SO annoying to lose long posts - I've done it several times with my laptop.
Fortunately I've just had an expert here and he's sorted me out, so I should be coming to you from my bedroom now! oo, that sounds rude - what I mean to say is, my laptop's al working, so I can relax while typing to you. Dearie me...

Oo, Merse - so jealous! I can't do the long sleep thing. I sleep seven hours of a night, then if I have the day off I have a couple of hours in the afternoon. Would be a much better use of time if I could do it all in one hit.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't normally sleep for that long but think I needed to catch up on some!!! Haven't stopped today though can't stop cleaning and sorting things out!!!!
XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hi,

Hello folks,... good to hear that you are all being productive...

feeling v. weird... My best friend told me that I am moaning a lot... Was a bit of a wake up... I realise now that I do and that it's not pleasant.... But still she is my best mate... She is a psychologist on top of it, so maybe she tried to kick me into action/shape or whatever... The truth hurts as they say... Will think twice before I call now..


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Inc - its alright to whinge on here - we won't kick you off!   Best to get it out of your system.
Beach - your food always sounds so yum! Last might my DH did me pan fried red snapper on a bed of sauteed garlic, onion and leeks with horseradish, carrot and sweet potato mash!    How about that! Sausages tonight!
LB - hope bowling was fun!  
Merse - great sleep hun! You must have needed it!
Mirra - your house will soon be filling up with cute blue stuff I hope! all those train sets and little cars!  
ems - good luck for tomorrow hun!   
Hope everyone else is enjoying the beautiful day!
love Nicks


----------



## sammiejr (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi everyone
Not been on for couple of days,
Hope every one is well,
Wish i could say same about myself, all the i seem to be doing over the past 2 days is cry    for no reason , my hormones must be all over the place.. my DP doesn't seem to understand and keeps tedlling me to cheer up which is easier said than done,    tried to explain to him that i can't help it and start crying again,

Any idea anyone how long is HCG injection is going to last in my system ?

And is it comon to be feeling sick and also being sick while on the 2ww

sam x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok here goes again.

Nics - Hope you are feeling better now sweetie...yep we are off, decided why not going to go before we change our minds... ....wont be long till yr maty leave honey...one more week for me then back to work...on calls...arrggghhhh...never mind..doing my PEARS course in a couple of weeks so looking forward to that been trying to get on it for ages...yr dh sounds like a dab hand in the kitchen too... ....and well done that man for changing the nappy.... 

Mir - just want to say thks...  ....anyway how is that wee yin...wee kiss for Rab....chilies...are you.....CRAZY girl..no wonder....mind you , wait till the jars of Gherkins come out....mm mm mm.... 
That would be great for a wee lift,...but dont want you to be too tired..so see how you feel ok...dont want to be squishing the babs do we....!!.... 

Ems - Morning sickness is good honey its a really good sign,...anyway yr body will tell you what it needs....I used to eat Jam sandwiches...no joke really..... ....but dont forget the ginger biscuits it really does work honey...or even Ginger Beer...!!!.... ...for tomorrow...youll be fine... 

Merse - Hello hen, Glad you enjoyed the sleep how is the pains now...hopefully they will have calmed down a bit down a bit now that the provera is in yr system...how long are you injecting for and when do you think yr ET will be...   

Laura - How are you sweetie,...hope you enjoyed the bowling.... 

Beach - Hi honey, hope you enjoyed the meal....Im a bit behind the times...Jimmy choo.. ...I think the last thing I bought was a GUESS watch...anyway ..remember its a LEAP YEAR and LEAP YEARS dont come round very often so they are lucky..    ....I darent let my dh read these posts what with yr cooking and Merse,Laura cleaning he might put me on WIFE SWAP..... 
I love Yorkshire, I had my first Yorkie Pud in Pontefract...it was the size of my plate... ..xxxx 

Inc - Hope you are well... ...as Nick said we only charge an hourly rate.... ...seriously honey....if it makes you feel better..its best to get it out of your system...I would be lost without you all like Ive said before...my dh would really sort me out... ...everytime I talk about things he thinks Im being negative..you just cant win sometimes...anyway Its not moaning..its sheer frustration half the time, yr mate should understand that... 


Steph - Hope you are well honey and thank you for a lovely post,...it was reassuring and like you said its about not putting life on hold for too long..!...I just realised what BCP was last night too.... ....Ive been calling it the OCP..anyway I got a combined one and I take it on day 1 of cycle it states...Good luck with bloods sweetie..should be ok..as its between day 2 and 5 are you getting yr AMH done too then?....Hope dh is well too.... 

Swinny - My honey... ...thinking of you, just give yourself time and you will find strength from somewhere, I know it doesnt feel like that right now..but you know we are all here for you, take extra special care you and dh and just be there for each other.... ..Onwards and upwards remember.

Sammie - thinking of you... ...sorry you feel like this right now...It is an emotional time..are you having Progesterone support, last time I was injecting Gestone and it made me feel nauseas during the 2ww also sore boobs.thats the thing with these treatment cycles they do play with yr mind.. not sure about the HCG jab...sending you lots of...      ...PMA.. 

Hi to Sonia, Linziloo, Cath,Pin and Roozie...and anyone else Ive missed...  

going to post this before I lose it..so sorry if there are mistakes...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

......................didnt lose it.....!!

think its to do with the XBox do you have the same problem if dh is using his xbox Beach....x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

sammiejr said:


> Any idea anyone how long is HCG injection is going to last in my system ?
> 
> And is it comon to be feeling sick and also being sick while on the 2ww


Hi Sam

The HCG injection can stay in your body for up to 14 days which is why best not to test early as may cause false positives.

....and yes, it's quite common to feel nauseous and be sick on the 2ww. The progesterone support eg Cyclogest, can cause pregnancy like (and AF like) side effects and the HCG injection can also do the same....it's progesterone that supports early pregnancy until placenta takes over & the HCG injection is basically the same hormone as released from the implanted embryo.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sammie - it's all sounding very good! Emotional, sick... When is your official test date? I tested every day from day 9 - it kept me sane!
My thoughts were that if I kept testing it would make me feel less crushed when it came to the BFN, as I'd have already had lots of negative tests... Didn't turn out that way, thank God. One thing I would say is don't use eBay cheapo tests, as mine - though they were meant to be ultra sensitive to 10IU - didn't give me a positive until after my test date. The First Response gave me a positive the first time I used it on day 12 after EC.

Inc - moan away! That's what we're here for. Though you do seem a bit locked in a cycle of self-flagellation. Try to treat yourself better - treat yourself to nice things, even if it's just a lie down with a chocolate bar. We're always here for you, so you keep on telling us how you're feeling and we'll try our best to make you feel better.
It's easy to keep punishing yourself, but it's such a waste of energy and you CAN break the cycle. We've all struggled/ are struggling with the same issues you are, so we get it - totally. You have to understand that your IF is not your fault, just as it's none of our faults. Yeah, we should all have started on this journey earlier - but how were we supposed to know that? Other people manage it so easily and much later! All we can do is soldier on and try and find something that works. In the meantime look after number one - you are the most important person here because how you feel about yourself is the key.

Nicks - that dinner sounds gorgeous! What a talented hubby you have.  

Hi Gab!  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Olga, has just posted on Jinemed saying that EC didnt go to plan, hope she is ok...but it has made me nervous now...nothing is ever straight forward is it?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

evening

meal was very nice and not expensive so definate would go again, just having a catch up and quiet night in x


----------



## sammiejr (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi Gabrielle..yes i am on cyclogest. i'm glad my clinic didn't guive me injections. i was so tender when i done my last cetrotide jab

Natasha...thank you for the advise...trying to think     

Miranda,,,don't tell no one coz i don't want the pee stick    after me, but thinking now of getting a couple of test and try and watch the level of the hcg drug come out of my body, My test date is not untill  the 20th so still a long way off ,,,10 days of hell !!!!

sam x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That's what I intended to do, Sammie, but because I used the eBay sticks I didn't get to se a positive before the negative before the positive - bah!

Why not? Then you get the earliest possible result - as long a you're aware about how the HCG trigger works, and you know yourself well enough to know if it will help you or not, go for it.

I think even the peestick police will know that you're aware of what's happening!

I'm worried about Olga too, Gab. It doesn't sound good. I do hope she's got at least some eggs and didn't ovulate early or something - that's too much to bear I think.

Beach - a quiet night in? For a socialitelike you? Tut! I'm having a social life vicariously through you - it's just not good enough!
Mine's roast pork tonight, with rosemary and olive oil on the tatties and mint in the peas. Just considering whether to caremelise the baby carrots, but it's still not very exotic and windswept!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

We are having braised steak...mm..mm....


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

DH is cooking kilcannon, sausages and veg!!!! I have cleaned everything today including my car inside and out! Have even done all the washing and ironing! Everything is gleeming including me as just got out of the bath!!!!!!!  See if I could sleep well every nite I'd have tons of energy!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening girls,

Oh your all making me nervous about the Jinemed!!??  Whats happening? I can't find that thread... can anyone direct me.  

Inc - Moan away, I'm sure your mate only told you to ensure you reaslise that you (and most of us) forget about all other aspects of our life including having fun... she prob just misses the carefree fun you!

Mirra - I do fel for you, I'd hate not to be able to eat stuff.. I love food. Hope you feeling better today.  

Merse - Good girl on the cleaning.. it feels good once its done a!

Gab - was it you that mentioned Yorkshire pudds?   Mmmm. Oh Kilcannon... isn't that really tasty mash with stuff in it?? 

Sammie - I'm thinking   for you..and do't worry about teh police.. they woudl be rushed off there feet on this thread.  

Beach - Oh glad another for the PR get together! 

Nics - Red snapper.... Mmm

Well bowling was fun although I came last (and I was trying really hard!) my niece won and she is 7 and then my nephew and then Tim!  I'm such a loser!  Then went to Frankie and Bennies for tea and now home. 

XX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sounds like a nice day Laura, yes it feels great when everything is done and yes its me having Kilcannon its mash with onions,cabbage and cream! Yum!!!
Sammie 
Inc sometimes our friends rellies are trying to give us a kick up the **** to try and cheer us up maybe that was what your friend was trying to do? But we are hear to listen to each others moans! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - Think i've had that in an irsih pub before.. was yum!

What have I created??  My Ticker is ridiculous!! A pot of gold and a pirates hat!?  I must have been tipsey!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I certainly need to move on somehow... Need to help dh too as he is the main bread winner and he is now well .... Am worried...Thx for all your kind words...

I need an advice. I have been asked for an interview on Friday at the college where I am working.  But afraid to go as I may perform badly in this state and ruin my two days that I have got... Shouldn't have a pplied in a  hindsight as not fit to work really... I manage what I do as it's with Esol students and they need a lot of language support, but soc sciencea nd A levels would be a different ball game...
Not sure what to do...

How do I climb out of this hell hole... Therapy is not working...  Must go and give dh a cuddle...

Take care all of you...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc - Maybe a new work challenge will help you focus on something new.  I'm sure you would be great if you can get yourself focused.  Cuddle with dh sounds good.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Inc - i would say don't give up on your career just cos of the IF stuff - you will have to work for the rest of your life, with kids too hopefully    At least work gives a bit of focus in life.
Sammie - here's to early testing!  
Gabs - it is the OCP in this country. BCP is US sh*te and it took me ages to work it out too!  
Everyone's tea sounds good tonight!   
Sorry forgot you earlier Steph!    
LB - yes will have to go and check Jinemed thread too now as everyone's talking a different langauge!!!  
Love ya
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicks - Your bump must be big now? Wow your 27 weeks!  Talking of which.. I assume we have no news from our Roozie?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Guys - I would love not to give up on career, but I am a functionless mess at the mo...Am afraid that I may lose what I have got if I go for the interview and they see how I cannot function... IF has taken over our lives and we are both just barely functioning.  DH is having chest probs at the mo.... He is in a bad shape and I am too.  Iam not moaning but just trying to be realistic in terms of what I would love to do and waht I am capable of doing at the mo... I have panic attacks when I can't perform...so am afraid of venturing into this...  Should have really started preparing for the interview this wkd under normal circumstances.. Have to let them know tom...


Would you take such a risk when not functioning?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Inc perhaps it would be better to withdraw from the interview and say its for personal reasons and get back to your career when you feel more able to? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just a quickie from me...just wanted to say love you all and god bless x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

AAAwwwww Thks Beach...God bless you too..... 

Im still working out that sausage thing how do you make that then.....ooohh Nics you made me giggle....... .....you are typical sense of humour of an Anaesthetist. I  bet you are fun to work with..what is everyone up to tonight then?...all jobs done so having a wee sit down...xxxx

Laura...love the ticker.... 

Inc - Will send a Pm..x ...we are here for you ok no matter....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc - I think you need a to-do list.  Withdraw from the interview being first on it.  Then 2nd on it is a holiday.  If you think you can't function at an intervew do you really feel you can function through a cycle of IVF!  You need to step back and have a break.  BUT make sure you give yourself a timetable of getting back to things.  I really think you are using lots of energy in thinking and worrying.  You need to write things down so they not on your mind.  You have an appointment this week at LFC? Thats one thing in your diary for this week.  then maybe a couple of fun things.. maybe scedule in a romantic meal for Thurs?  You could spend the day preparing nice food and buying some champers and focus on that.  Then next week plan in something practical and something fun.  I'm a bit worried about you my love.  

Gab - I will sort the ticher out when I get a mo.. its so rubbish!


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Crikey its been a busy weekend on here! 
Inc Don't give up - I find it hard to do school stuff and career stuff as well as focus my mind on tx - feels like I can't concentrate on the things I should be doing. Can't believe what you said about geeta and nhs - that really does say something.... why don't you see another clinic? Jinemed are doing their thing in London again at the end of feb. - cheap consultation? Advice?
Laura - glad to hear you are keeping busy and organising  a get together- I am in south - hampshire - and would love to come too - let me know...
Mir Congrats on the boy!! 
Nicks- DH changing a dolls nappy sounds fun! A friend recently went to one where they talked about breast feeding with balloons to demonstrate!
Steph - I think bloods and scan were about 220- but so many different places and payments that easy to lose track!
Sam  
Emma  
Merse, gabs and beach  
Swinny 
me myself.... a little despondant as I don't think my dates for easter hols are going to match up with my cycle and therefore enable me to have another treatment. will have to wait til summer - when I'll be getting older... and half a year has passed.. shame af was so uncooperative 
Anyway - half term soon........ 
Happy working week everybody


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Buggie my love... OCP.. my cycle doesn't fit in with when I can take leave so have emailed and told them and will let you know when they get back to me.. I'm sure its fien, I've always taken the pill before cycling as its meantto be good for PR's as it rests your ovaries. Hampshire... thats dorset? near Mirr then maybe you and Mirr and Gab can all car share.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Laura your ticker is fine love....CCCCHHHHIIILLLLLLL!

ref the pill thats what im doing taking 21 days worth then a few pills more...years ago in my younger days... ...I used to do that when I went on holiday and you usually have AF the second/third day of coming off it...hope that helps....

  ...we are going to be at 29 at this rate..we do like our goss dont we..


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura I'm Hampshire too!!!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Lets get a jet dudette.....  ...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Right so we have..

Merse and Buggie  - Hampshire
Mirra - Dorset
Me - Essex/ London
Beach - Yorkshire
Nicks - I've fogotten!.. I'll go back and check!

Emma - I think your bang out of order for now putting yourself out and coming... its only a 10 hr flight!  

Do we have any other takers?  Inc? Steph? 

Apart from Merse anyone have dates they can't do?  What about the 1st or 8th MArch?  Then Merse can still have a drink me thinks? 

Oh exciting!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm not working on the 8th?

See who can come and make it central then I guess? Portsmouth would be lovely and near - only two hours away!

Maybe we could have a southern do when you're on your way to go camping!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

So Portsmouth on the 8th?

Thats about 2.5 hours from me so pretty central.  Beach maybe you could drive to essex and I could drive us to Portsmouth save you driving all that way?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok, just checked. travel lodge have a hotel in Protsmouth itself which is £60 per night or there is one in Chichister which is £30 a night at the moment.  Can have 3 adults in a room.. that will involve a double bed I assume.  Sure they do twin rooms too.

Anyway I have work tom so must go sleep.  Just remembered I'm off Thurs and Friday this week!   Fantastic!

Night night


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi girls,

blimey you lot don't half rabbit! 

Can't stop as I really must try to get to bed - got so much to do tomorrow incl FSH/AMH test in morning.

I'm in Essex like Laura - I would love to come - maybe I'll wait until we have one up this way though as I couldn't leave DH on his own overnight - so would either have to bring him with me or just come for the evening and drive back after - which would be OK as I'm not much of a drinker anyway so am fine driving! Would anyone else's DH be interested in coming or do you want to keep it a girly thing? I haven't said anything to him and wouldn't be offended if you do want to keep it girls only... like I said I'll come down for part of it or wait till the next one 

Had a lovely cabaret evening/meal out last night - tempura squid & tiger prawns with chilli dip and then salmon main - was yummy! 

 to everybody, especially Swinny 

Night night!

Steph xxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh I never thought about the pill - you lot are just too good!!!! 
I have emailed jin - but not overly hopeful about getting a response  - we always seem to have to phone in the end? Let me know what happens Laura!
8th for me in portsmouth would be fine - but I have a weekend first aid course sat and sun that weekend - so I can only do the evening!!! At least a hangover will help me get through the next day of CPR etc...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning

I can't do the 8th as I'm on my jollies


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

How about the 1st then xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Just a quickie from me to let you know the scan went well and we saw one lovely hearbeat flickering away.    I have another scan in two weeks to check all is OK and my EDD is 07/10/08.  Feel very lucky to have got thisfar. Gotta go now as am cooking din dins.....jacket potato, cheese and beans - not very sophisticated but very tasty  

xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Emma - thats wonderful news.... .....and Im sure reassuring , and wee yin will be a Libran, the best ofcourse just ask Mir...

Jacket spuds, cheese and Beans me favourite... ...still not sure about dates as wont know until Im back at work next week but will let you know...what day are we doing then....?


chat later girlies...xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma- that's wonderful news , so happy  x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Em thats fantastic news!! I love jackets with cheese and beans too!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Brilliant news Em! I'm at work - jut popped in to see how you got on.

How gorgeous to see the heartbeat - congratulations!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sammiejr (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi all
what a lovey day we are having today, now that the frost has gone,

the sun is shinning down on you emma, bet it felt great to see the little heartbeat...congratulations!!  

i am a cheese and coleslaw jacket spud girl,, but i really fancy a bacon and brie panini at mo but seeing im on 2ww no brie for me   

sam x


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well

Can I join you on the meet up, I live in redditch in worcestershire but my parents live in Farnborough in Hampshire (so could spend night with them, depends on how far portsmouth is from farnborough).  I am on holiday on the 1st March (in Spain).

Sonia xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just had day3 FSH ( well had it done on day4) and it's 2.9...is this normal?  Help!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

I know that the cut off for some clinics is 10...2.9 is the biz Beach Im really surprised you are a poor responder with an FSH of that.... .....do you know what yr LH was etc...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Im getting really nervous now...they couldnt give me my blood results on the phone and they havent got my FSH levels yet...im so worried its going to be menapausal.....(over 20)..Ive got a really bad feeling....they said my Thyroid levels were normal but not sure what this means...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

on day 4 it's 2.00


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

thats what it should be i think..i know it should be lower than yr FSH...were you taking DHEA when you got these results then?....What did yr GP say then?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- yes had them taken today and not spoken to consultant since, been on DHEA for about 4 weeks x

what does this mean?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

well just did a search on here and it had that usually lh is between 2-13 and FSH 2.5 and 10.2, so this is good Mrs....if only I had an FSH was 2.9.....

I would say from a reading of that it usually shows a good response to IVF drugs...but you know what its like you never know with this do you....look at Miranda..

I would say this is Positive Beach so try not to worry its usually when it raised like 10-15 that clinics dont like you to do treatment or they say you will get a poor response..x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Ive just rang up the pathology lab at my smh, would you believe i got my bloods done on Friday and they still dont have the results on the computer...blo*dy NHS...honestly


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Gatecrashing again for your advice? 

Can anyone tell me info on results for AMH testing please?

Thank you.

Sam xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sorry that I haven’t been on last week, but I’ve been having a bit of a rough time of it. One minute I’m ok and the next I am in floods of tears  To top it all off I’ve had the AF straight from hell   I suffer with my AF at the best of times, but on Saturday I was sat on the edge of my bed at 4am rocking back and forth like a mental patient with the pain, Paul didn’t know quite what to do with me. I have been like that for the last 3 days now in bad pain. I was supposed to have a presentation at 9am this morning and I had to ring my boss early doors and ask her if she could cover it for me. Feel like an absolute wreck!! Has anybody else had horrendous pain following a cycle? It’s probably just par for the course but I certainly hope not. Quite cruel really as it feels like somebody upstairs is having a laugh at my expense…no you’re not pregnant and now you’re going to suffer too, just in case you didn’t get that you’re not pregnant!! Moan moan moan moan….sorry guys just not feeling myself at the mo.

Inc   So sorry that Geeta was so pushy and horrible with you. Don’t be bullied, you do what you think is right for you. I personally think you need to back door Geeta and go somewhere else.

Laura   Whhooo hoo Jinemed here you come xx
I am defo up for meeting up. It would be so lovely to meet everyone.Where are we planning, somewhere in the middle of us all??

Steph   I am a massive ER fan too. I also got addicted to Grey’s Anatomy while I was on my 2ww. 
The Czech doctor sounds lovely but hopefully you won’t be needing him xx

Nicks & Steph, Laura, Buggie & Gabs       Thanks for your messages.Not been feeling too optimistic this week so I’ve kept myself to myself xx

Mirra – A wee lady then for you. That’s lovely news. We can all start knitting in blue then  

Gabs   Emigrating how exciting. My SIL and our 3 beautiful nieces and nephews are off to Oz later this year. They were putting it off until after we had made her an auntie but as that is now not imminent they’re going in about October time. We will be gutted to see them go but it’s a better way of life over there I can’t blame them. I’d do it like a shot if my dad wasn’t in such bad health.
Oh by the way, I didn’t get a PM, so it mustn’t have worked matey.

Merse   How’s it going on the drugs??

Beach   We could go together as I am in Manchester so not far from you in Yorkshire.That FSH is awesome honey. You must have the eggs of a 21 year old. Well done you xx

Emma   Hello my little cycle buddy. Sorry that you are feeling sick, but feeling that way means that little bubba is taking all the goodness from you, so that’s a great sign that things are going well. Take it easy sweetie. Brilliant news about seeing bubba’s tiny heartbeat xx

Bye for now
Sarah xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah   my AF after negative cycle was awful both times, just like you've said as if my body was reminding me that I wasn't pg....Sorry to hear you're having a bad time, here for you whenver you need a shoulder or someone to talk to.

Karen x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Sarah - sweetie,...My AF was bad too,....cant remember if you have endo or not...when I went for my lap I had a lot of adhesions which was causing a lot of pain...not sure if it is this....?...If you also remember you were on fert drugs too so I guess its almost like 3 X AF into one, well thats how I saw it and my AF isnt the best at times... ...should be ok now...like Beach said...we are here honey...you are not going through this on your own..take extra special care...xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello Gab x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Gab

Had mild endo some years back but had laser surgery and hasn't flared up since. I have got a lot of scar tissue and adhesions though which is why I had my ectopics and lost my right tube. My left one is bu**ered from the adhesions. I have horrendous AF's and in the back of my head I fear that its the endo flaring up but I haven't had it checked out recently. My last consultant said that unfortunately some women have really bad AF's and there isn't anything that can really be done to help it. I am usually quite good at tollerating pain but this has been beyond even my realms of tolerance unfortunately. I should be ok tomorrow I hope as the pain has eased this afternoon.

S xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

I knew organising this meet up would be harder than it looked!  

So beach can't do the 8th and Mirra can't do the 1st.  What about the weekend before the 23rd Feb (ish)?  Not much notice but trying to squeeze it in prior to Merse being preggers!  

Steph I have no objection to your fella coming.. so long as he can deal with us all talking about periods and hormones etc!    If not maybe we can organise the next one near you so you can come.  Portsmouth is a bit of a trek to drive there and back in an evening.

Sarah -  

Buggie - I've emailed them twice now but no response.  

Hows everyone else?


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

not stopping as about to do dinner... in haste ... just wanted to say to Beach - do you know what your e2 (estradiol) reading was on the same day hon? I'm pretty I read somewhere that if the e2 is way high it can distort the FSH reading ie make it lower than it actually is... but not sure - maybe Minxy would know? If your e2 is normal then yes your FSH result is fab! 

Back later...

Steph xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

They didn't test my e2   ....


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

how on earth do you pm on here?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I can make the first - I'll just have a nap after work in the morning. If it's Portsmouth I'll be able to make it.

Sarah - you are so brave. Thinking of everyone else at a time like his - you are one cool birdie.  
So sorry to hear auntie's being a basket - it's the final insult.

Sa,m - what do you want to know about AMH? There's two different scales - the one the Lister use, where normal is between 2.2 and 6.8, and the one that comes up on Google, where normal is 15-30 Are you having the test done? Or have you had it and need it interpreting?

Beach - FSH sounds great! Better check what it's meant to be on day 4 specifically, but it's not going to be bad in any way. Have you had your AMH done?

Sonia - Farnborough's really near Portsmouth!

Buggie - most times they're really good at emailing back. The only time they've been a while replying is when Dr T and Ugue are in London.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks mirr ...

Just worked out the pm thing!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

No need to have AMH done next, slowly working way through thing...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh cool Mirra... how about the 1st then in Portsmouth?

Buggies  - I've pmed you.  

Beach - FSH is fab... I'm to scared to call up to get my results, I had a terrible month of anxiety in Jan so expecting it to be terrible.   My E2 is often high too whci as steph said can falsely lower your fsh, but 2.9 is so low I wouldn't worry as it would only raise it a little, fsh under 6 should mean fab young baby eggs!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

On both cycles they've all fertilised etc but why so feweggs each time?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You may find your AMH is low like me - my FSH is low too. BUT it means we have smashing quality eggs! Just not a battery hen-ful...

Get the AMH, then we'll puzzle it out.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Will book in for bloods next week at GP.s, remind me as I've got memory loss and forget everything at the moment x


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Miranda

Thank you for replying.  Well been looking up my result and at 1.1 means it is very low.  To be honest no surprises here will just have to see on Friday how I am respondng to the stimms.

Love the picture by the way Miranda.  Thank you again for answering it means alot  .

Sam xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

1.1 is 8.14 on another scale... So whilst not the top range there is still life in you girl...And it's not bad... Mine is worse..if any consolation.. and you are 2 odd years younger....


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Incy what was yours?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I don't like to think about it... I have had  4 antrals in the past months and if I recall you had 8 so you can work it out for yourself..

Also I got a message from a lady who got preggers at the Lister with 3 eggs aged 40 with amh of 0.01, so it's not all in figures and stats....
Previous attempt also bfp with the same no of eggs 2 years earlier... 
Go girl... I may have a consultation with the Lister next wk.... I should really give up if sensible...I am anything but, though... Good luck....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Think im too late to have FSH done arent I?...as now on 6 of cycle and going on OCP next time...x

Hi girls how are you this evening..?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

am wobbly ... about the interview thing.. Part of me wants it...and find difficult to give up... hate giving up on anything....  Baaa


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Is it tomorrow Inc?..x


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

No, no No Incy ,  5 or 6 antrals for me.  I do  tend to guild the lilly so it was probably 5.  Good for you having a consultation at The Lister Incy, who do you have an appointment with.  Sorry am high jacking this tread  !  Incy   .

Day 2- 3 for fsh is preferred according to the clinins I have been to.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I haven't made an app. yet... Am having a cons at the lfc on wed...


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Good luck Incy, hope you get some positive news.

Off to bed now.  

Night night.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sjc - Hi there chicky.. hows you?  

Me and Tim have had a row over his smoking, he promised to give up after xmas and is still smoking... I just feel its me that puts all the effort in and he just turns up spunks in a pot and thats it.  I have told him we not cycling now in April, only 2 months and sperm takes 3 months to prepare, don't see why I should compromise my last round of IVF just cos he can't be bothered to give up (he only started smoking in Nov!)

Sorry for the me post, think my positive streak has come to an end!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

.......ok...ok where is he..... 

Does he take vits Zinc and stuff like that...maybe its a nervous thing....why dont you have a chat about things...you were doing really well....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

anyway chicken nite,nite...falling asleep here...catch you all later....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Gab - maybe I'm overreacting.  I'm so angry I've just hogged the PC and played all 17 of my games of scrab!  

Ok I'm off to beddy byes.

night my lovely ladies.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Emma* - soooo glad to hear you got a lovely strong heartbeat  hope the rest of your pregnancy goes really smoothly and that your morning sickness settles down into something manageable very soon 

*Beach* - I think things will be clearer once you have your AMH done - like Mira who had FSH but AMH came up correlating to a poor response. Hope you are well hon 

*sjc *- welcome to the thread  - good luck with your next cycle at the Lister   

*Laura* - ohhhh naughty DH starting smoking so late in life! don't blame you for feeling p'd off, I would feel the same  I hope he works out for himself that it's not a good idea, I know that before I quit, whenever someone nagged me to stop I felt like doing the opposite... I did work it out for myself eventually and regret now that I didn't do it years before. At least you caught up on Scrab! 

*Inc *- good luck for your LFC consult on Wednesday - and also for booking one with the Lister next week - am sure it would be good to be able to compare the two so that you won't wonder "what would the Lister have said?" Sending you big  for how you are feeling, hope that the path becomes clearer very soon 

*Swinny *- I too had really heavy painful periods after cycling - am sure that as the progesterone etc thicken the lining you have that much more to get rid of - sorry you feel so bad and really hope tomorrow is better for you 

Gab, Buggie, Miranda, Merse, Linziloo, Nicks, Sonia, Terry , Jnr, Odette, Cath, Pin, Jan27 - helloooo  hope I didn't miss anybody!

Am looking forward to meeting some of you - for the record I can do either 1st or 8th, looks like I will be bringing DH, as Gab's DH might be coming too and they can talk man-stuff together! 

I got my AMH test done today  my (lovely) GP wrote me up a form for it before, along with FSH - I went to my local big hospital to have it and although they had to phone the lab to check they did it, they didn't tell me I could have it on the NHS - which is great so I am glad I asked now 

Does anybody know what happened with Olga at the Jinemed - she didn't come back and explain what she meant about disastrous EC and feel really worried, for her and of course wondering what happened to go so wrong 

Steph xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls!!
Couldn't get on the computer last night! Bloody Tiscalli!!!
So are we going for the 1st then for our meet up
XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hopefully Merse, will find out my working pattern next week when back to work...x...hows everyone today then?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats better for me the 8th is a bit close to (hopefully) ET!! I'm fine Gab feeling so much more positive about life (not sure why?), hows you?
xxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Glad you are feeling positive... ....when do you think ET will be then?...has the pains gone now.....that yr medication is in yr system are you injecting or tabs...

Im really nervous about these bl**dy FSH levels, sorry to go on..but its always been a problem with me and I think the endo has damaged my ovaries a bit that is why its been high in the past....

Dh wants to go to health centre to get results today but Im too chicken....you know the head in the sand scenario.....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!
So, did he go in the end Gab? I think you should just get these results and shrug your shoulders - whatever they are the Jin will tailor your protocol to suit. When I knew my AMH was that low it was like my world fell apart.

If only I'd known that it wasn't the end of the world.

Laura - stop nagging the guy! he'll smoke MORE if you nag!   And you haven't had bad sperm before, so try to put it to one side. I know it sems like you're making all the effort, but the guy must be feeling the strain or he wouldn't have started smoking. The men can't do this like we do - just concentrate on relaxing your own self.

Steph - wow! You got an AMH on the NHS? Unheard of! Good stuff - when do you get the result?

Sam - yeah, it's low, but not as low as mine! Fingers crossed your eggs - despite being few of them - will be good quality.

xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello xx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello all...

All this talk of fsh and amh making me twitchy! I had my tests on fri but am doing the bury your head in the sand thing gabs and waiting for them to contact me ... 

Come to think of it... Am just checking the bill which arrived today  and am a little worried they have forgotten to do the amh test - I have been given FSH LH oestradiol prolactin and testosterone - I can't believe amh is missing!!! I am just not destined to be fortunate in all this!!

Hello to everyone else, merse, laura gabs mirr steph inc nicks swinny sam  and all the other people too  !!!
hope you are all doing better than me !!!


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

sorry forgot to mention you beach  hope all is well


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hi guys... 

it's kind of dawning at me that I am at the end of the road... So feeling crap I am stuck in this position and have no idea how to dig myself out of here.  Any thoughts?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening girls,

Oh I just ahd a fab dinner.. nothing in the house so I had jacket spuds, loads of butter and saint agur cheese!  Oh it was good!

Mirra - I know, I just get fustrated with him.  Its poor ole me that gets his moods every 2 months when he is giving up only for him to start again.  As for the sperm.. its not been  great and I do really think a little effort on his part would help.

Inc - Only you know my love.  We are all here for you whatever.  

Merse - so you up for the 1st then? Cool!    I can't wait.

Bugie - We must pull ourselves together!    Thanks for the link to the other thread.  

Gab - I'm scared to get my results too.  They are there and waiting for me to call.  May wait til Thurs as not at work then.

Hello to the rest of the gang.

I only have work tom and then off for 4 days! Woo Hoo!


----------



## sammiejr (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi  all 

Laura...my dp to wont yet give up smoking yet either , he has promised me that if we get a  he will give up., told him that he won't be holding baby with smokey breath and smelly hands lol..

I feel that things aint right at mo,, for the past couple of days i have had no pains, apart from first thing in morning when i wake up and they only last a few minutes... i have read that some of  you girls talk about AF pains, is it normal to have hardly no pain and still get a  

sam x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sammie hon, I really don't think you can know, I was totally convinced I ad a BFP last time but I didn't and when I was preg I didn't notice til I was 6 weeks! Whens test day hon?


----------



## sammiejr (Feb 4, 2008)

Laura,

not untill next wednesday,,,


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

couple saving for IVF on Holby City...at last the world is aware......SOMETIMES....!!!!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Watching end of Holby then be back for a chat and moan...sorry.....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Gab - Yes I was watching that too!

Sammie - The pains your getting are prob just from EC still or implantation?  Far too early to be feeling anything.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Evening girls!
Gab think ET will be around 10th march if I've worked it out properly! AF pains stopped but had stabbing pains today?? Weird!! Get those results girl we'll face them together!!
Laura my DH smokes he only gave up on our first go and his sperm didn't change its always fab! Even last time when I had no eggs his was the best sample they'd seen for a while!!! Have you got him on vits?? Yes def up for the !st!
Got to go to bed as just finished work eaten now need to rest!
Love to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thats early Merse!  Night night... see you in a couple of weeks!  

Gab - So whats up chicken?  What you wanna have a moan about?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just wanted to say night as I'm shattered and DH is back so going to go and snuggle up in bed x x x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah.. I get you beach!  

I'm off for a bath before shamless.. anyone want to join me for a soak?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've been already! Sory- left the water a bit murky...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've just noticed L - we're both nearly up to 3,000 posts! First one to 3,000 buys the drinks on the 1st...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sure noone would have wanted my bath water.. just shaved the ole lady garden!  

Gab - Where are you? I'm waiting to hear whats wrong?  

Mirra - So do you know Portsmouth?  Any idea of where we should go?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

So Mir in answer to your question well...!!

Well dh came in from college...saying come on lets go face the demons lets go to the health centre...I needed to go with him because the ole bats there wouldnt give him the envelope with me not there.

Anyway turned up and walked to the reception, honestly these bl**dy medical receptionists really think they are all it sometimes......talk about spanish inquisition you would think they were a doctor, the questions they were asking.

I asked the receptionist if my blood results had arrived...gave name, DOB, address etc...anyway she said what bloods are you waiting for so I whisper softly thyroid levels and hormone profile. Meanwhile there are Jo Public and his dog in the queue..she then pipes up loudly and says oh yr thryroid is fine...levels are ...(bla bla cant remember )..so thats fine but yr hormone levels havent came back yet..

Well can you imagine me....    .....NOT HAPPY.....
Anyway keep my cool and then said to her that I spoke to her colleague and her colleague told me that I couldnt get a print out of the blood results until next week when my GP was back from leave I then mentioned that my GP usually prints them off as a matter of course and leaves them at reception  for me, so either myself or dh usually picks them up...she looked at me dumbly.... ...then said what...and had this puzzled look...now I shouldnt be hormonal cause Im mid cycle but dh can see the steam starting to come out the ears..
I then mention to her that I cant wait till next week as I have to notify a Private clinic of the results this week, could she speak to another doctor and get the permission to print of the results and leave them in reception for me tomorrow.....(God its like pulling teeth)

Anway she then writes my name down and says oh right what clinic is this then and when is yr appointment, who are you seeing.....WHAT...!!!!...my dh starts to mention that we go to a Private clinic for treatment and I stopped him in his tracks....

"No, I said...all they need to know is that we are requesting the bloods for another clinic, they dont need to know what clinic and what its for, we dont need to give them our life story"...I then turned round and said and I dont appreciate you spouting off my blood results for everyone to hear either...(oh dear..im just reading this and maybe I was a bit hasty)...my dh's jaw just dropped, he looked at me and then said to the woman its ok, em well can we ring up and the woman said yes, but do you want to see a doctor....HELLO is it just me....!!
I then said no I dont need to see one,...walked away and have now swore never to return to that clinic again unless my arm is hanging off (well not literally)...

My dh said I was overeacting maybe I was, but I just felt who are you to be asking all these questions,...bit nosey arent we I bet they ask lots of people those questions and people tell them everything, well its none of their business really is it?....

Anyway Im probably going to be branded now...stormed out the clinic and really got upset.. ....I think its because of what happened at the last clinic, anyway that was my story today....

I know its not a lot in the scheme of things..but sometimes we just snap dont we?

watching mistresses now its really sad isnt it?...

oh dear 4 replies better send this...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

How do you know that Mirra??  Yeah sound like a plan... are you staying over on the 1st or planning to drive home?  I don't want to be the only one staying over.    Are you and Merse coming together?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No Gab.. you didn't over react.  We have to deal with all this nonsense daily and sometimes its the little things that build up and cause us huge problems.. remember all that silly mes Mirra had to deal with to get her prescription?    So what happens now? you calling up in the morning for results?  

Grrrr!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

ok...ok....so do you think Im a bit..... ..................................... .......

I was really upset today though,...I think I just get annoyed with people not being tactful or thinking about what they say before they say it.....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Well...the way I feel right now Im steering clear and will just ask my dh nicely if he could pick up the results next week when my GP is back...its like they have this knowledge and its like Power you know what I mean.....

Merse - Have a nice sleep....10th March it isnt long is it?..................


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Right I'm off to watch shameless.

Night night.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Nite, Nite ladies.....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gab - you totlly didn't over react - the woman was an inconsiderate bat. They are your results and you have a right to have them quietly given to you, not shouted at you. And it's not her business what you need them for - she should take her beak out.

Laura - I may stay with a mate in Portsmouth, though I fear she may have already moved on to her new job on The Scotsman before that.

I'll have a think - I can't afford a hotel at the mo...

Where does Merse live again?

xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Mir - You know you are more than welcome to stay here,....house is a bit of a tip now though because we have started to get rid of some things..also the spare room looks like an assault course...BUT if you can put up with all that...then your sorted..... 

Dh was going to come out too, as steph wanted to bring her hubby....and my dh is an Essex Boy....  so hes a good laugh...hope you dont mind girlies, he will embarass us more than us embarass him he was in the army for 24 years....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Gab an Essex boy  I hope I don't KNOW him if you know what I mean!!  

Mirra - The hotel in chichester was £30 per room and could fit 3 people in.  I guess we'll work out who's going and then the details later.  I would just like to stay as I like a wee drink!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awwww, that's lovely of you Gab! I think what I may do is tell myself I'm driving back after, but bring a toothbrush in case I'm kacked. So if me and my toothbrush are welcome that's what I shall do!

I really do love my own bed, so I'll do that if I can manage it. Or I'll be the snoring heap in your assault course!  

Laura - Chichester's miles from Portsmouth!

Cheers me dear

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

ok chicks...going to bed now...I know lightweight.....its way past yr bedtime aswell Mrs Mir....
catch you all tomorrow...nite,nite, Laura...leave the wee man alone....and Tim..... ....no honestly,
hes probably just nervous and like Mir said nagging dont help... ......love ya ...xxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm going now mum!

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

just a quickie...

*Gab* - don't blame you for being  , I would have felt exactly the same! These people have NO idea, do they! Hope the results when you get them are much better than you think they will be    Where in Essex is your DH from? Also -

*Laura* - where in Essex are you? DH and I will be wanting to staying in hotel too - now that it is decided that I am bringing him with me - so you won't be on your own 

*Sammie* - hang in there hon  you are doing really well - are you keeping a 2ww diary on here?   

*Inc* -  good luck for appt with LFC if you are still going   

plus  to everybody else!

I don't know how long my AMH test will take - will phone my GP on Monday and see if it has come back yet 

The blossom has popped out on the trees where I live - so am starting to feel springy! 

Night night xxx

Steph xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning...

Just a quick hello and good morning from me as off to get hair dried.  

Gab- you certianly didn't overact, if I was you I'd put a complaint in with the practice manager about her unproffesionalism and lack of privacy. Whatever your reason for requesting bloods was none of her business and if she had any queries she should have asked you to go into a clinic room rather than stand talking about it in front of other members of the surgery or public!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls! Laura I'll stay over!! xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home girls...........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=129036.new#new


----------

